# *Xavier The X-Man's "PROJECT X" 61 RAG*



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*NOT ANOTHER RED ONE!*

61 History[/b]
The car was painted maybe 6 years ago and sat in a garage. It's Not the best body/paint work in the world by far but for what I'm trying to do with it right now, it's fine with me until I can save enough money to get a top notch paint job. The color is not Roman Red but a Fiat Red I was told from a friend. It's missing some parts(help) but for the most part it seems to be a pretty solid project. It also appears to be matching numbers car. I was told it sat for 20 years under a tree with garbage all over it and when I went to take inventory of the car today and clean it, it smelled like NALGA and rat pee and caca :barf:. Take a look at the Pipes & brand new top, it's been sitting there in the garage just like this(See top Picture)l!!! :cheesy: 

Wish me luck guys, pulling the body off the frame soon so I can get this drive train perfect.  
:barf: I still smell like the car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 is the new 59


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

congrats on the find~~~~


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11981027
> *61 is the new 59
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 26 2008, 11:12 PM~11981045
> *:uh:
> *


take it or leave it nicca...

BTW Nice find. Were here to help


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ORALE X-MAN......... NICE FIND HOMIE, I KNOW WE WILL SEE THAT BAD BOY IN SHOWS SOON!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

nice find, gonna keep my eye on this


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

looks like you got a good start! cant wait to see more


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 10:10 PM~11981027
> *61 is the new 59
> *


 :nono: A 59 is a 59 and a 61 is a 61. I'll stick with my bat mobille "59" :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

Xavier, 
Nice find my friend; Most cars are been found in the middle of no were...lol! I will be follow up to your topic to see how is you Project X is coming along... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

It wasn't too long ago you asked me to keep an eye out for a rag.............
Man you got on the quickness and found a GEM !!!! :thumbsup: 
Dont sell this one...  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice find, I'm sure it'll turn out nice. Lots of people on here that can help.


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

There are several real good 61 build topics on here. Take good notes from them. :thumbsup: Good luck and nice ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Oct 27 2008, 12:02 AM~11981411
> *:nono: A 59 is the new 61. I'll stick with my bat mobille "59" :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

everywhere i look 61 this 61 that :uh: :uh: 

good luck on the build homie uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A NEWBIE WILL SEE THAT CAR AND SAY DAM THAT SHITS TO MUCH MONEY TO FIX UP 
A REAL RIDER WILL SAY DAM HOW AM I GETTING IT HOME
TO ALL YOU NEWBIES ITS NOT HOW MUCH ITS GONA COST YOU ITS HOW MUCH HEART YO HAVE




AS YOU KNOW YOU GOT THE CAR HOME SO YOUR ON YOUR WAY TO BECOMEING AN O.G CAR BUILDER WETHER YOU DO IT YOURSELF OR YOU HAVE THE IDEAS AND HAVE SOMEONE BUILD IT FOR YOU   

WITH THE HELP FROM SKIM :worship: :worship: IN MY OPINION (you do some sick ass work) THE 61 RAG GURU
AND THE HELP FROM A FEW ON LAYITLOW THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE HELL OF A RAGTOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 09:10 PM~11981027
> *61 is the new 59
> *


thats what i keep hearin .......


cant wait to see it rollin "x" man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

61's are like a fat chick, errrbawdy has one or two :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saw this in Pomona couple of weeks back for 65K and said to myself "out of my reach for sure". This was before I bought the '61 for far far lessssssss. :biggrin: *



> congrats on the find~~~~


*THANKS! *



> :uh:


*Come on, when you going to post your build?* :biggrin: 



> take it or leave it nicca...
> 
> BTW Nice find. Were here to help


*Thanks SKIM! You are already helping by posting your build. When I go to your post topic I bring a note pad and take notes.  :thumbsup: *




> :0 :0 :0 Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


*I NEED IT! Thanks for the luck!  *



> ORALE X-MAN......... NICE FIND HOMIE, I KNOW WE WILL SEE THAT BAD BOY IN SHOWS SOON!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*TU SABES! *



> *You are right. Time to get advice and learn from my Familia of Lowriders. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11990845
> *
> *


IMO I think the 60 is the new 59


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

*NICE!!









X, You weren't kidding about the virgen de guadalupe huh! :biggrin: *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ORALE, XMAN! CONGRATS ON THE PROJECT! I GUESS I WONT BE THE ONLY ONE AT POMONA NOW LOOKIN FOR PARTS! LOL!!HAHA!! YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH THOUGH, I NEED TO START A BUILD UP TOPIC! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BUILD BRO! SEE YOU ON THE BLVD SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

XMAN KEEPING IT REAL UP IN HERE.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LUV THE NIKKUA....MORE PICS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Damn nice find X-Man. Good luck on the build up. I take it you are going to make it cleaner then your old 63.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

is chico going to paint it ??? :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11998134
> *is chico going to paint it ??? :0
> *



He is out of my price range right now  , he didn't make the cut on the budget. This recession is killing me.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HE CARNAL!! VERY SWEET FIND BRO!!! NEED ANYTHING JUST ASK UP IN THE LIL FORUM AND THEY WILL CRUZ TO YOU BY THE BUNCH!!! HIT UP BIRD OR CHECK OUT THE "HELL BENT" THREAD FOR INFO  I'LL BE LISTENING TO YOUR SHOW THIS WENDAY AFTERNOON CARNAL!! MR.1/16TH AKA FANNIE BROWN AND THE JB'S AGENT SANTIAGO :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Ace. Good luck with the build.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Question guys? 

Where do you need to brace the '61 vert when you take the body off the frame? Can you post a pick please and let a brother know. 

THANKS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2008, 10:41 PM~12001669
> *Question guys?
> 
> Where do you need to brace the '61 vert when you take the body off the frame?  Can you post a pick please and let a brother know.
> ...


go from front to rear in the door jambs for sure, then go cross ways, people do it different ways but make sure you do it before you unbolt the body.
I did mine front to back inside the body so i could still bolt the doors on while its braced if I want.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 DAMN USE SOME FABREEZ TO GET THAT 90 YEAR OLD CHORRO'D CHONCH STENCH??? NICE ASS CAR DOE!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: for the Aces


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I got this today! :biggrin: 

I wasn't even in the hunt for this until after I get the drive train straight but since I'm on a budget and people are willing to trade for some '63 parts I have, why not... TRADE & SALE all my stuff to get this car complete. So this didn't really cost me a dime sort of. OG all the way. Remote Mirror in box with instructions and all. I just hope it's the right one for my year...lol











I need a picture posted of a RAG body that is braced to be taken off the frame. Hopefully I can get this done this weekend. THANKS for your help


Check out this engine!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD :0 *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11981045
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 


nice project X


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Good job X-man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice ride X-MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: Good Luck with the build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Take your time, do it right. Your last ride was clean, i know this one will be cleaner. I know how it is building a ride, with little money. But take it slow and your ride will come out clean. especially with all your friends help. I'll be checking on your progress. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

keep working homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT FOR A SWEET BUILD


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2008, 12:47 PM~12039163
> *TTT FOR A SWEET BUILD
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2008, 10:47 AM~12039163
> *TTT FOR A SWEET BUILD
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THANKS guys for all the Pms and advice on the build.....*I NEED *IT. 

I hope to have a little Carne Asada CALI STYLE with refreshments like SKIM did when I'm ready to pull the body off the frame. I'm already lining up people :biggrin: 

With the economy in a funk and the uncertainty of tomorrow on the edge, it's all about the Backyard Boogie Baby. 

Started a little work after moving the car to a new spot. Took off the fenders, wheel wells, and hood, brackets. I need to take off the rest later this week in between work and family.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

is tavo helping you :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 2 2008, 10:54 AM~12038609
> * keep working homie!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

hit me up bro, i'll help you out on my spare time.


[email protected]
Silver Star Limousine 
619-954-1946


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12051803
> *THANKS guys for all the Pms and advice on the build.....I NEED
> 
> With the economy in a funk and the uncertainty of tomorrow on the edge, it's all about the Backyard Boogie Baby.
> ...



That's what I'm talking about. :yes: Who needs a shop when you got that right there.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 3 2008, 10:33 PM~12053930
> *is tavo helping you :biggrin:
> *



YEP! I got him lined up on this. It's rainning today so didn't get a chance to take the rest of the parts off. 

Memo- I got you down on the list. I hope you can make it in between driving the Charger Team around town. What's up with Shawne? Tell him to get his nalga back on the field.


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Great find! I'll keep checkn' this build. Good luck bro


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 4 2008, 01:29 PM~12059164
> *YEP!  I got him lined up on this.  It's rainning today so didn't get a chance to take the rest of the parts off.
> 
> Memo- I got you down on the list.  I hope you can make it in between driving the Charger Team around town.  What's up with Sean?  Tell him to get his nalga back on the field.
> *


 :0 damn i wish i had some X-MAN connects! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 4 2008, 07:23 PM~12062392
> *:0 damn i wish i had some X-MAN connects!  :biggrin:
> *




:nono: no connects here.....just SAN DIEGO Lowrider Love. That's how they do it here in SD & in NOR CAL!  Everyone helps one way or another just ask.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 4 2008, 08:07 PM~12063032
> *:nono:  no connects here.....just SAN DIEGO Lowrider Love.  That's how they do it here in SD & in NOR CAL!    Everyone helps one way or another just ask.
> *


Whats up X-Man, welcome to the rag world, wait till you start driving your car and youll know what I mean. Your friend,

Rags To Riches, 62 pink Impala :biggrin: rag.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, I talk to Shawne Merriman this past week and he's doing good getting ready for next season! But for show bro hit me up i got you. i'm open tomorrow 


Memo


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 4 2008, 07:07 PM~12063032
> *:nono:  no connects here.....just SAN DIEGO Lowrider Love.  That's how they do it here in SD & in NOR CAL!    Everyone helps one way or another just ask.
> *


Damn, well then i need some better friends! :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED!!!! :biggrin: 

I need some suggestions.....Might go with an original color ROMAN RED but there are too many done in that color. Need some help guys.


Cashmire Blue

Shadow Gray Poly

Sateen Silver Poly


If you have any fotos of these colors on cars? Please post up OR throw down some suggestions.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2008, 07:46 PM~12074742
> *LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I need some suggestions.....Might go with an original color ROMAN RED but there are too many done in that color.  Need some help guys.
> ...


The gray would be cool you dont see very many gray ones


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 5 2008, 08:48 PM~12075463
> *The gray would be cool you dont see very many gray ones
> *


X2 silver or gray would be nice sense you dont see many. red,black,fawn,and all shades of blue are seen alot more.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A NICE PROJECT THERE. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

CORONA CREAM ? WITH A CORONA CREAM AND WHITE INTERIOR THAT WOULD LOOK CLEAN AS :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 5 2008, 08:42 PM~12076363
> *CORONA CREAM ? WITH A CORONA CREAM AND WHITE INTERIOR THAT WOULD LOOK CLEAN AS  :0
> 
> *


x61


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2008, 12:49 AM~12078164
> *x61
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Just dont do it Kandy Oriental Blue...Its a fucked up color..... :thumbsdown: 








:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 5 2008, 08:37 PM~12076274
> *LOOKS LIKE A NICE PROJECT THERE.
> 
> CONGRATS!
> *


Whats up homie...NIce meeting you at the swapmeet with Petesta...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076363
> *CORONA CREAM ? WITH A CORONA CREAM AND WHITE INTERIOR THAT WOULD LOOK CLEAN AS  :0
> 
> *













this is the color


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12074742
> *LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I need some suggestions.....Might go with an original color ROMAN RED but there are too many done in that color.  Need some help guys.
> ...


Laurel Green from 1963, or Midnight Blue 1961.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 10:00 AM~12090198
> *Laurel Green from 1963, or Midnight Blue 1961.
> *


Midnight blue


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:00 AM~12090198
> *Laurel Green from 1963*


X2 that colors nice


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:00 PM~12090198
> *Laurel Green from 1963, or Midnight Blue 1961.
> *


 :uh: thats my color :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 09:04 PM~12085747
> *Whats up homie...NIce meeting you at the swapmeet with Petesta...
> *



Hey Ragtop Pete! Nice meeting you as well....I won't copy your bad ass color from you '61. Love that color!

Was thinking Red but man so many Bad Ass RED 61's out there. 61rag can keep the laurel green, still searching for that color.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*And the Back Yard Boogie continues.....taking off the New rag and taking out the windows and getting ready for........
*
Miguel from Majestics c.c. helping out...He'll be busting out a bad ass '63 Rag soon.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Nov 12 2008, 04:49 PM~12138630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*LOOKING GOOD X.... :nicoderm: *


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

look at miguel getting down! Can't wait to see his rag and yours finished!

Memo


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT X!!!! NEXT TIME I'LL BRING A FEW CORONAS AND SUPERVISE!!! HAHAHAHA! :biggrin: YOU GOING TO POMONA NEXT MONTH?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

RAGTOPPETE!!!! :biggrin: 

Memo!!! :0 

Hot Wheels: I'll be in Pomona in Dec looking, searching for the Holy Grail. Speaking of, here are pics from the last HUNT for "Project X"


----------



## WALTER MERCADO (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Nov 4 2008, 07:39 PM~12063486
> *Whats up X-Man, welcome to the rag world, wait till you start driving your car and youll know what I mean. Your friend,
> 
> Rags To Riches, 62 pink Impala  :biggrin: rag.
> *


welcome to the rag world???
what u know about a REAL rag???


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

PETE-STA!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 13 2008, 05:42 PM~12149778
> *PETE-STA!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS X.  


"ROJECT X" IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 08:04 PM~12085747
> *Whats up homie...NIce meeting you at the swapmeet with Petesta...
> *



HEY PETE, NICE TO MEET YOU OUT THERE ALSO, SEEN SOME PICS OF UR RAG AND MUCH PROPS MAN, REALLY NICE!

HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE FOR NEW YEARS BUT THE WIFE IS TALKING ABOUT GOIN TO VEGAS  SO AVER QUE.


1938 BASTARD LOL!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 9 2008, 12:49 AM~12103052
> *X2 that colors nice
> *


x3


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Nov 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12151241
> *HEY PETE, NICE TO MEET YOU OUT THERE ALSO, SEEN SOME PICS OF UR RAG AND MUCH PROPS MAN, REALLY NICE!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE FOR NEW YEARS BUT THE WIFE IS TALKING ABOUT GOIN TO VEGAS    SO AVER QUE.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Nov 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12151241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 11:10 PM~11981027
> *61 is the new 59
> *


 :loco: that would never happend Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

JUST CHECKING IN ON THE PROGRESS LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT EVERYTHING UNDER CONTROL 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Nov 4 2008, 07:39 PM~12063486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

CONGRADULATIONS X-MAN

Its Big Paul from San Jo Califas. What a score you got with that 61 drop!!! Like it was stated before, Welcome to the world of folding tops. :thumbsup: Driving in one is not the same as being the Owner of One (or two :biggrin: ) Your life will never be the same my Brother. Take Care and keep those OLDIES TUNES flying through the air.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2008, 01:10 AM~11981027
> *61 is the new 59
> *


That statement is a total blasphemy! 61's have always been in a league of their own and will remain that way! :angry:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2008, 07:46 PM~12074742
> *LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO GET IT PAINTED!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I need some suggestions.....Might go with an original color ROMAN RED but there are too many done in that color.  Need some help guys.
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11359324
second one down - whatever that is :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Mr. X-Man you got one hella of a solid ride. Have fun with your build and keep them oldies bumping. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 16 2008, 10:17 AM~12171046
> *CONGRADULATIONS X-MAN
> 
> Its Big Paul from San Jo Califas. What a score you got with that 61 drop!!! Like it was stated before, Welcome to the world of folding tops.  :thumbsup: Driving in one is not the same as being the Owner of One (or two  :biggrin: ) Your life will never be the same my Brother. Take Care and keep those OLDIES TUNES flying through the air.
> *



Thanks Paul! 

When I'm done with this ride I'm driving up north to take my mom for a cruise in it, hopefully I'll schedule it around a big ass car show so we can cruise Story & King like them old days...or maybe downtown San Jo.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anyone know what the color of this car is?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 17 2008, 12:30 AM~12177759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE WHITE SIFF SOME KIND OF PEARL ON IT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 17 2008, 03:20 AM~12177914
> *LOOKS LIKE WHITE SIFF SOME KIND OF PEARL ON IT
> *



White pearl it is> :biggrin: Thanks for the PMs>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 17 2008, 02:38 PM~12180931
> *White pearl it is>  :biggrin:  Thanks for the PMs>
> *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice find! But keep the paint original. If the cowl tag says Roman Red, paint her Roman Red!

Im just weird like that. My 62 is a custom, but did her in all original clothes..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 26 2008, 10:10 PM~11981027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

Nice car X, Looking forward to seeing the build


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Nov 16 2008, 10:40 PM~12176983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I hear ya but DAMM so many Red Cars out there, SixoneforLife has a SICK one too and YOU TOO have another sick ass blue '62. Blues & Reds all over the place. I have to come up with a color too*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if u wanna go white pearl paint it that escalade pearl white


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

dont do white pearl!!!! just my 2cents


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 17 2008, 11:03 PM~12187486
> *dont do white pearl!!!! just my 2cents
> *



:0 

Got a color or 2. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4227_2455.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

So the only progress has been moving the car. lol! Thanks to Jose for the Tow. 
I know, I know, but dang not enough time in the day. 
When you're on a budget build like this one 
"You just do what you can, when you can". 
Hey, sounds like a good motto..."You just do what you can, when you can" 
ok let's just scrap that idea. I like Bowties better anyways. 

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4248_2448.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

I took the car to NICE & EASY AUTO BODY & PAINT INC. 
Armando the owner, who's a Lowrider himself(Individuals C.C.), 
let me use his lift to seperate the body from the frame 
so I can do some work. 

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4238_2438.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4239_2439.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4240_2440.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4241_2441.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4246_2446.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4243_2443.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

You know what happens when you strip a car and get it on a lift? You open up a "Can Of Worms" 
but that's to be expected when you're buidling a car right guys???? 
I found some missing rocker supports, rust here 
and there, a couple of rust holes and some shady 
patch work and FOAM to help fill the holes up, 
you know for them short cut purposes. :uh: Armando - is going to help 
me with welding/fixing some of that shady work 
and get it corrected. Thanks to MIKE D from the 
BIG M for coming through on those supports.  

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4272_2412.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

With some low points come some high points...I scored on some OG FoxCraft Skirts for 40 bones. :biggrin: 
Old man had them from his hot rod days and never put them on his car. 

BTW...The car is getting painted BLACK unless I change my mind AGAIN and decide to go back to the original Roman Red color. :biggrin: Let the BUDGET BUILD continue....

<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4233_2452.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice progress!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 25 2008, 03:29 AM~12251529
> *<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4227_2455.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> So the only progress has been moving the car.  lol!  Thanks to Jose for the Tow.
> ...


nice rag :420:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

Is chico going to paint it??..
tell tavo Leo..dany's nephew said wats up//
nice prohect X


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 pure dopeness


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BRINGIN YOU UP


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

How's the project going?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice 61 Impala keep it coming homie.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

U GONNA LIFT IT ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you need this piece I have one I can cut off my donor car and send it to you because thats awful. You gotta fix that with the right piece


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 09:35 PM~12451913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 10:35 PM~12451913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...................DAMN THATS LOWRIDER LOVE RIGHT THERE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD X. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 10:35 PM~12451913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SURE! I'll pm you my address. :roflmao: Thanks for the help. 

The floors and some other parts under the car were "redone", so I was told  LOL! You have to expect that. You know how you discover things when you're pulling the car off the frame. I've been working on this car for the last couple of weeks and getting a few pointers from peeps. I've discovered some nice rust along the way. :0 I'm truly learning and doing as I move along on a strict budget. Any help is most appreciated. I can do all the labor but the skill stuff I'll leave that to the experts or at least get advice from them when I need it. 

Someone ask me the other day, "are you doing the work on the car because I don't see you in the pics"....umm I'm the fool taking the pics cabron! :biggrin: 


I braced the car so I can take the body off the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Anything else you think I need you might have skim? * :cheesy: 

I'm building this ride in HONOR of THE PETE-STA!!! So I can join his NEW car club. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*SKIM! Your PM is FULL!!!!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 fools be blowing up the spot. I will take out the trash now.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 07:05 PM~12459488
> *:0 fools be blowing up the spot. I will take out the trash now.
> *



HUSTLA!!!! That's what's up Homie!!! Make them deals.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

I am sure this will come out sick :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 06:34 PM~12459127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

X-man you score with that rag dude...that 61 has some clean ass floors....BTW if you going black..sand the bitch to the bone..good luck brother :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 05:34 PM~12459127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE YOU PLAQUE ALL SHINY AND READY X. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Dec 17 2008, 07:32 PM~12460354
> *I am sure this will come out sick :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!! for the homie X-Man!! Good seeing u sunday Brother!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 25 2008, 03:29 AM~12251529
> *<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4227_2455.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> So the only progress has been moving the car.  lol!  Thanks to Jose for the Tow.
> ...


IT'S GONNA TAKE SOME TIME,BUT WHEN WHEN YOU'RE DONE..DAMNNNN!!! JUST LIKE THE 63 YOU HAD, BUT NOW A 61 RAG...TAS CABRON


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

hey x man looking good heres some modivation from the streetlow carshow a couple years back


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just saw an article in lowrider did xman pass? if so RIP


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Dec 29 2008, 02:47 PM~12552137
> *just saw an article in lowrider did xman pass?  if so RIP
> *


NO!!! That was Mr. X from The Crowd od San Diego Car Club!! Real good person!!!!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 29 2008, 02:00 PM~12552250
> *NO!!! That was Mr. X from The Crowd od San Diego Car Club!! Real good person!!!!
> *


oh shit sorry .. damn the other dude was on the radio too?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Dec 29 2008, 04:07 PM~12553133
> *oh shit sorry .. damn the other dude was on the radio too?
> *


Thanks for looking out grandson...

RIP "MR. X"...No he was not on the radio but he did Mobile DJ with his son "X". Great person and he will be missed by me and everyone who knew him. 

*BTTT*



















Keeping it moving and doing as much as I can.


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

nice nice! can't t wait to start on my SS.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 30 2008, 05:04 PM~12562471
> *Thanks for looking out grandson...
> 
> RIP "MR. X"...No he was not on the radio but he did Mobile DJ with his son "X".  Great person and he will be missed by me and everyone who knew him.
> ...


looking good


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

HEY X MAN !


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice build........ Coming along stay motivated!!!


I might have some left over stuff, Don't hesitate to ask.  


There might be a lot of roman red 61 rags out there, but that shit looks clean as fuck when you put all the new chrome on. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good seeing u in Inglewood X your cars on the right path


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have those lower front rockers cut off the donor and they are already boxed and ready to ship, all I ask is just to help kick me down the cost of shipping and I will mail them out to you on monday.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 30 2008, 03:04 PM~12562471
> *Thanks for looking out grandson...
> 
> RIP "MR. X"...No he was not on the radio but he did Mobile DJ with his son "X".  Great person and he will be missed by me and everyone who knew him.
> ...


you know that our oldies out here in the bay area never been the same as when you were up here........ :0 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2009, 02:22 PM~12602990
> *you know that our oldies out here in the bay area never been the same as when you were up here........ :0  :nono:  :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 03:28 PM~12603527
> *x2
> *


ted you from the bay..???????? :uh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 05:34 PM~12459127
> *
> 
> 
> ...





WOW X's IS THINK ABOUT CALI-IMAGE TO....... :0 

YOU RAG GUYS STICK TOGETHER....... :biggrin: 


WHATS UP X, NICE SEEING YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Dec 30 2008, 07:48 PM~12564881
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey my plates on my 64 is 6quatro..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2009, 03:40 PM~12603640
> *ted you from the bay..???????? :uh:
> *


Newark :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2009, 08:59 AM~12592436
> *good seeing u in Inglewood X your cars on the right path
> *



Trying to follow your lead homie!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 4 2009, 03:22 PM~12602990
> *you know that our oldies out here in the bay area never been the same as when you were up here........ :0  :nono:  :nosad:
> *



Damm. That's very cool of you to say. Much appreciated! I miss the Bay. The whole FAM is up there. Bay Area love right there, Right back at ya. I wish they didn't cancel my syndicated show up Norh. I'd be cruising with you and Ted every weekend if I was back up there. :biggrin: 

Back to the Build.....Off to the Powder Coater. I'm sanding & painting the little stuff I can at home but the rest of the stuff will go to the coater. I had an issue with the first place I was taking it to, I was trying to give work to this one cat but the guy JACKED my stuff up and didn't prep or coat right, had to pull out my stuff out and say NO THANKS! I dislike it when people don't take pride in their work. I started telling people NOT to take there stuff there.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 8 2009, 04:32 PM~12645754
> *Damm.  That's very cool of you to say.  Much appreciated!  I miss the Bay.  The whole FAM is up there.  Bay Area love right there, Right back at ya.  I wish they didn't cancel my syndicated show up Norh.  I'd be cruising with you and Ted every weekend if I was back up there.  :biggrin:
> 
> Back to the Build.....Off to the Powder Coater.  I'm sanding & painting the little stuff I can at home but the rest of the stuff will go to the coater.  I had an issue with the first place I was taking it to, I was trying to give work to this one cat but the guy JACKED my stuff up and didn't prep or coat right, had to pull out my stuff out and say NO THANKS!  I dislike it when people don't take pride in their work.  I started telling people NOT to take there stuff there.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 8 2009, 04:32 PM~12645754
> *Damm.  That's very cool of you to say.  Much appreciated!  I miss the Bay.  The whole FAM is up there.  Bay Area love right there, Right back at ya.  I wish they didn't cancel my syndicated show up Norh.  I'd be cruising with you and Ted every weekend if I was back up there.  :biggrin:
> 
> Back to the Build.....Off to the Powder Coater.  I'm sanding & painting the little stuff I can at home but the rest of the stuff will go to the coater.  I had an issue with the first place I was taking it to, I was trying to give work to this one cat but the guy JACKED my stuff up and didn't prep or coat right, had to pull out my stuff out and say NO THANKS!  I dislike it when people don't take pride in their work.  I started telling people NOT to take there stuff there.
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

LMK about those templates or alternator bracket. Those are the last of the things I need....anyone? </span>


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wats up x. might have the template for the electric eye ill look for it


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 PM~12856248
> *LMK about those templates or alternator bracket.  Those are the last of the things I need....anyone?  </span>
> *


 :0


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice build homie. see you out there!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 AM~12856656
> *wats up x. might have the template for the electric eye ill look for it
> *



COOL! Please let me know if you find it. Anyone else got a lead on these templates.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 30 2009, 03:58 PM~12861102
> *COOL!  Please let me know if you find it.  Anyone else got a lead on these templates.
> *


Contact John Oldenburg, the kingpin of autronic eyes.
http://myworld.ebay.com/rockola404/


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2009, 05:43 PM~12861436
> *Contact John Oldenburg, the kingpin of autronic eyes.
> http://myworld.ebay.com/rockola404/
> *



Thanks much! I'll give him a try. SPOTLIGHT Template anyone???



















Some of my handy work with paint. Redoing the OLD parts instead of buying new stuff and trying to be Earth Friendly. lol :biggrin: I think the original stuff fits and looks better anyways.


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

nice build xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Jan 30 2009, 08:45 PM~12863063
> *nice build xavier
> *


Thanks! You want to help? hahahah


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:nicoderm: looking good X


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 1 2009, 03:54 PM~12875937
> *Thanks!  You want to help?  hahahah
> *


I have an autronic eye template for the '62 and template for the rear antenna(s)
may be the same?


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

congrats on your find bro. just by looking at the pics it looks badass i just can't wait to see it all done up, this ride will look real nice in corona cream just my 2 cents, just remember good things happen for those who wait dont rush your project :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Feb 2 2009, 07:53 PM~12886882
> *I have an autronic eye template for the '62 and template for the rear antenna(s)
> may be the same?
> *



:biggrin: THANKS Bro!

Hit me up [email protected] I need those both! 

Now I just need a DRIVER SIDE SPOt LIGHT! Anyone??? help?


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

que onda! i have a grill for your ride and the rear convertible moldings with the bottons for the vert boot. let me know if your interested


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 4 2009, 12:57 AM~12901510
> *que onda! i have a grill for your ride and the rear convertible moldings with the bottons for the vert boot. let me know if your interested
> *



Thanks Bro! We will hook up, love to see them.

BackYard Boogie on a budget continues.....


































I have a sandblaster in SD if you need one and I'm working on a Powdercoater & chrome & polish guy in San Diego. 

Looking for GOOD DEALS & QUALITY WORK and when I find them I will be sure to pass them on to you! I'll post up the connects as I go on my website on the "LINKS" section. 

Thanks for stopping by. X


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2009, 12:44 PM~12914913
> *Thanks Bro!  We will hook up, love to see them.
> 
> BackYard Boogie on a budget continues.....
> ...


WHats up BRother!! Man your build up is looking good!!!
Definately pass the info on people who do "GOOD DEALS & QUALITY WORK" I am looking for a shop for body work right now! LEt me know what you think!?!? Stay up Brother!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHAT'S UP X? HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER? YOUR ACE IS COMING ALONG GOOD BRO, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que ondas? looking TIGHT! u get the radio yet?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin: Its looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2009, 12:44 PM~12914913
> *Thanks Bro!  We will hook up, love to see them.
> 
> BackYard Boogie on a budget continues.....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

i am liking that frame. nice, clean build up!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 5 2009, 05:49 PM~12918320
> *WHats up BRother!! Man your build up is looking good!!!
> Definately pass the info on people who do "GOOD DEALS & QUALITY WORK" I am looking for a shop for body work right now! LEt me know what you think!?!? Stay up Brother!!!
> *


Thanks guys for the encouragement on the build. I really do appreciate it, especially the guys building their own cars and posting up the progress...it keeps me motivated. 


HOT WHEELs! Here some info for you and anyone else that could use it. 

PPG [/b]products. In my opinion they're the BEST! *CANDY's AUTOBODY *in Chula Vista is donig the work. *619-572-6892*

Pics coming soon. I stopped by today and they were hustling on it. :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 10 2009, 05:56 PM~12966304
> *Thanks guys for the encouragement on the build.  I really do appreciate it, especially the guys building their own cars and posting up the progress...it keeps me motivated.
> HOT WHEELs!  Here some info for you and anyone else that could use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations, X!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BAD ASS ACE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Chico & Porky *working hard and teaching me how it's done, well actually they're posing for fotos.....
















































*Who needs a fender stand when you got this!*





















*Putting the suspension back! Thank God for manuals and friends. *












*Blasted the rails and buckets & painted them..*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking for a *driverside template for Spotlight*. Thanks to Lil Watcha I got the Autronic Eye template. Thanks Hermano anyone????SIZE]


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

love those 61's, one day ill have mine

great job with the build


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

So when you planing to have it out on the streets? See you at chicano park car show.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Feb 19 2009, 05:16 PM~13053284
> *So when you planing to have it out on the streets?  See you at chicano park car show.
> *


x2 You should broadcast sunday night oldies or 4 play at 4 from your ride while your cruisin'.     :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks very promising, I will be following this thread!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

lookin good cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats up carnal?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 23 2009, 03:35 PM~13088258
> *Whats up carnal?
> *



No MAS! Working on a groovy thing! 

*Classic Industries *has 20% Discount going on til March 31st. :biggrin: Time to SAVE on impala parts...need my code for the discount hit me up! 

You still have that 61 parts car?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

X, pm me ur fax #.

I made those copies for u.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 12:02 AM~13105022
> *X, pm me ur fax #.
> 
> I made those copies for u.
> *




THANKS BRO for the HELP! 

There are not too many of you out there that want to help a brother out so I appreciate it very much & value the cyber friendship. When ever you're in San Diego, Lunch is on ME & a few cold ones..that goes for ALL you vatos that have helped me out on this build.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 25 2009, 03:01 PM~13110610
> *
> 
> THANKS BRO for the HELP!
> ...



big 3 in a few days might have to take u up on that


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 05:16 PM~13110719
> *big 3 in a few days might have to take u up on that
> *



Lets save on gas, Pick me up Brent.  

Cold cerveza on X.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 05:36 PM~13111454
> *Lets save on gas, Pick me up Brent.
> 
> Cold cerveza on X.
> *



big 3 in a few days might have to take u up on that.

Let me know....we can meet up over there and take quick trip for a Lunch break in Chula Vista around 1pm. Do your shopping in the morning and a quick break for lunch!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13111454
> *Lets save on gas, Pick me up Brent.
> 
> Cold cerveza on X.
> *


shit your the rich one with the 61 rag pick me up :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2009, 05:54 PM~13121311
> *shit your the rich one with the 61 rag pick me up  :biggrin:
> *


I need a designated driver......


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 25 2008, 02:29 AM~12251529
> *<img src=\'http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/thexman925/PROJECT%20X/IMG_4227_2455.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> So the only progress has been moving the car.  lol!  Thanks to Jose for the Tow.
> ...


nice ride, Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2009, 04:54 PM~13121311
> *shit your the rich one with the 61 rag pick me up  :biggrin:
> *



You guys never showed up to the BIG 3 or I didn't find ya! lol


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

WATS GOOD xavierthexman
CHECK OUT MY SITE THANX
STR8GRINDING CLICK HERE TO VISIT


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 2 2009, 06:11 PM~13156466
> *You guys never showed up to the BIG 3 or I didn't find ya!  lol
> *



My bad, I was out in Catalina.  

Thanks for the template, I will get the rest out to you manana. 

I have to make copies of the rear ant.'s still.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Mar 3 2009, 06:51 PM~13170412
> *My bad, I was out in Catalina.
> 
> Thanks for the template, I will get the rest out to you manana.
> ...



Catalina :biggrin: 

Likewise! I appreciate the help. I'm about to paint the car but I want to cut the holes first before I do so. Call me when you send them please.

X


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

whats up carnal? wheres that autronic eye template? :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Mar 4 2009, 01:13 PM~13179259
> *whats up carnal? wheres that autronic eye template? :dunno:
> *


I'm hiding it and keeping it a secret. :0 

You are not worthy of having it because I'm the Lowrider Cyber KING and I don't share with anyone! 

Jesus Christ! I sound like some of these idiots on some of these websites. :uh: 

SENT! :biggrin: Anything else, hit me up bro..here to help.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 4 2009, 06:39 PM~13182938
> *I'm hiding it and keeping it a secret.  :0
> 
> You are not worthy of having it because I'm the Lowrider Cyber KING and I don't share with anyone!
> ...


Gracias Carnal!! just got it!! anything else u need and i can get let me know! found a washer reservoir but no lid and its cracked up around the edges


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 4 2009, 10:21 PM~13183426
> *LOL!  :roflmao:  CoChino MAANDO!
> 
> I wonder how many people are just checking this pic really hard?  :barf:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i just threw up in my mouth...YUK!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice 61


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 06:24 PM~13183462
> *:roflmao:
> *


Stop doing that! :angry: 









:cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking for OG rims for my '61. Factory stocks! Anyone wanna get rid of some?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 11 2009, 03:04 PM~13250497
> *Looking for OG rims for my '61.  Factory stocks!  Anyone wanna get rid of some?
> *


i got a set, will measure them tonite


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

What u get at Classic??


----------



## loquehay (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 4 2009, 06:39 PM~13182938
> *I'm hiding it and keeping it a secret.  :0
> 
> You are not worthy of having it because I'm the Lowrider Cyber KING and I don't share with anyone!
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

looking good


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 11 2009, 02:04 PM~13250497
> *Looking for OG rims for my '61.  Factory stocks!  Anyone wanna get rid of some?
> *


  i only got 2 guey!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13321685
> *  i only got 2 guey!!
> *


y yo 6 :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

looking good x-man .....thats again for that shot out at the club much love :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*QUe Onda Cholos! :wave: *

*JOE!* Great to hear from you my friend....I was praying for you homie!
*Luis! * Anything New with your ride? I'm trying to keep up with you.
*Fern! * I need those 2 cholo so hand them rims over. They're just going to sit in your backyard and collect dirt. Call me so I can do a drive by your casa.
*GroupeC!* Still got that color of your ladies ride on my mind..Porky got down! 
*SupremeStylesc.c.!* Chicano park is just the around the way..Menudo the day after! :biggrin: Bring the club! 

*Alright back to the "BACK YARD BOOGIE"! *

I've been working trying to keep my head above the water in this crazy economy and man o man it sucks. The gigs $$ have slowed way down and the work has been piled on, but the truth be told I'm blessed to be even attemping this build and have a job. I think I'm blessed period because I'm alive! 

I've been busy at work but I've been able to sneak a few hours here and there. My buddies Leo & Jorge from DUkes c.c have been keeping me motivated and have helped out so much. Luis from "Sack of tomatoes" has been a good friend with a lil motivation of his own. 

I have to say that I have much more respect for those car builders/shops that do this for a living or peeps that have built their own cars. You deserve all the money & respect you get for your hard work. This stuff can drive you crazy...now this is my first frame off and I'm learning along the way but now I know why people just by the car done or why people give up on a project after months or years of sacrafice, doing this build is encouraging and discouraging at the same time.  

I've decided to go with a MILD Custom look and scrap plans on the OG look. I'm going after the look of a Late 50's early 60's custom car...when those that could afford it would buy their cars off the lot and roll them home to add a few touches of custom....maybe some cut coils, Lancer hub caps, custom color etc. Things might change along the way like they always do but that's the look I'm trying to achieve. I know it's something different but I'm out in left field that way. 

Got the powder coater/blaster that does excellent work. The new polisher that was recommended by Majestics c.c. San Diego turned out to be excellent as well. I'm dropping some stuff at the NEW chromer this week, and I'll let you know if I give a thumps up. 

*I only recommend businesses that do great work, have good prices, are timely, and are easy to work with. * 

Powder Coater SunCraft International 619-691-9066
Blaster/painter Ortiz/Allds 619-477-3645 They can blast your frame or your car
Danny Romero-Romero's custom Polishing 619-401-1535
Jesse The Engine Builder 619-518-0806

Ok here are the pics of the lastest happenings with *"PROJECT X". * 
*Recap fotos POR 15 brushed ON:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Nut & Bolts from Tony & Frank @ TOPECO!! 619-474-9314[/b]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Time to load up the trailer and get the drive train dropped in! [/b]


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn! Can you say CLEAN?! Looks awesome X-man. Supreme Styles will see you there. Good luck and keep trucking along on this sweet build!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*More Engine pics! *

*Listening to "Information Society" to help me stay up late to post this! Got to get up at 5:30am LOL *


































*I have to redo the Valve Covers...they had a bad reaction to the paint...I probably didn't prep right or sprayed it when it was too cold outside. *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Got it home and have to do more detail work to the engine and put the pinche tranny crossmember on! I forgot to grab that when we went to drop the engine in. :biggrin: *


















*Que pasa GueroRegal! Thanks bro I appreciate it.*


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Mar 24 2009, 01:32 AM~13371333
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet. I cant imagine building a ride at the same time as your busy schedule! keep up the good work!And the Old School!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking good X!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Mar 24 2009, 05:31 PM~13377068
> *Looking good X!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> *Got it home and have to do more detail work to the engine and put the pinche tranny crossmember on! I forgot to grab that when we went to drop the engine in. :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

DAMN that's a clean build!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Man God is good. She is coming along real well. Keep up the good work and continue to Rep for San Diego and keep playing my Jam. God Bless you and yours.


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

CAR IS COMING ALONG NICELY HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > *Got it home and have to do more detail work to the engine and put the pinche tranny crossmember on! I forgot to grab that when we went to drop the engine in. :biggrin: *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 17 2009, 08:11 PM~13033548
> *Chico & Porky working hard and teaching me how it's done, well actually they're posing for fotos.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD X!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 28 2009, 10:45 AM~13415954
> *LOOKIN GOOD X!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Tiny! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

NICE X MAN!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 3 2009, 03:46 PM~13477586
> *NICE X MAN!!!! TTT!!!
> *



HOT WHEELS! What up homeboy. Ya getting ready for Chicano Park Day? 

LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON AN *ALTERNATIVE TO DYNAMAT *anyone use something else less expensive with the same results?  :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 3 2009, 05:13 PM~13477749
> *HOT WHEELS!  What up homeboy.  Ya getting ready for Chicano Park Day?
> 
> LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON AN ALTERNATIVE TO DYNAMAT anyone use something else less expensive with the same results?   :biggrin:
> *



Hush mat


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Apr 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13493854
> *Hush mat
> *


x2 on Hush Mat.

I recently went shopping around for Dynamat in SD, shops in College area and Mission Gorge area in particular. I only needed a 2 door kit for my Cutlass and the cheapest I could find the two-door kit for was 90 dollars at Sound Diego on El Cajon Blvd. It took care of what I needed done. Hope this helps.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll check on that option about Hush Mat...thanks for the suggestions guys.

In the mean time enjoy the pics from the Big 3 a month a go where I found my one piece bumpers for $100. Very few lowriders but some nice customs and some good eats.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

HEY XAVIER IT'S LIL RENE FROM THE VIEJITOS, THE 61 IS LOOKING GOOD,SORRY FOR NOT CALLING YOU BACK ABOUT THE 350 I STILL HAVEN'T TOOK IT OUT OF THE 58. I HAVE TO REBUILD THE 348.HERE IS SOME PICS OF THE 58. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 8 2009, 12:51 PM~13518833
> *HEY XAVIER IT'S LIL RENE FROM THE VIEJITOS, THE 61 IS LOOKING GOOD,SORRY FOR NOT CALLING YOU BACK ABOUT THE 350 I STILL HAVEN'T TOOK IT OUT OF THE 58. I HAVE TO REBUILD THE 348.HERE IS SOME PICS OF THE 58. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rene! 

YOU HAD TO POST MY DREAM RIDE!  

NO PROB RENE, take your time bro, you know where to find me. Your '58 is looking good post up a topic build so we can see the progress.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 3 2009, 04:13 PM~13477749
> *HOT WHEELS!  What up homeboy.  Ya getting ready for Chicano Park Day?
> 
> LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON AN ALTERNATIVE TO DYNAMAT anyone use something else less expensive with the same results?   :biggrin:
> *


peal and seal from lowes


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming along X looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you get my fax?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Apr 10 2009, 12:03 PM~13539413
> *Did you get my fax?
> *


GOT 'EM! THANKS MIKE!  !! :biggrin: 


Now if I can find power windows & vents.....ANYBODY got any for sale? 


I took some some stuff to the NEW CHROMER and hopefully I get them back in a couple of weeks.

:cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13541874
> *GOT 'EM!  THANKS MIKE!  !! :biggrin:
> Now if I can find power windows & vents.....ANYBODY got any for sale?
> I took some some stuff to the NEW CHROMER and hopefully I get them back in a couple of weeks.
> ...


Whats Up X? never did get the mirror fax


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 3 2009, 05:13 PM~13477749
> *HOT WHEELS!  What up homeboy.  Ya getting ready for Chicano Park Day?
> 
> LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON AN ALTERNATIVE TO DYNAMAT anyone use something else less expensive with the same results?   :biggrin:
> *


I used fatmat.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Xavier!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 10 2009, 06:18 PM~13542168
> *Whats Up X? never did get the mirror fax
> *


What's your fax number? Pinche text it to me cholo! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 3 2009, 05:13 PM~13477749
> *HOT WHEELS!  What up homeboy.  Ya getting ready for Chicano Park Day?
> 
> LOOKING FOR ADVICE ON AN ALTERNATIVE TO DYNAMAT anyone use something else less expensive with the same results?   :biggrin:
> *


QVO X!!! Man I had to take a break and visit grandma back in Florida!! But WE will be ready for chicano park!! cant wait brother!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 06:59 PM~13542476
> *I used fatmat.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

x2


Can get 100 sq. ft. for like $130 shipped...pretty reasonable! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey X, you ever do a broadcast in Wichita,KS about 2 years back? they had a 92.5 out there for a minute but I guess that station didnt work out. :dunno: I used to give the morning crew shit when the Chargers won,I guess they were Haider fans. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

GOOD MORNING X-MAN I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD PASS ALONG THE INFO  













http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Dang! :cheesy: 

I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc. I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X". It's moving along slowly. I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster! Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys. 

Here is the latest! "Porky" at Candy's AutoBody gets the nod for paint. Stopped by Cisneros for a touch up and discussion for some strips in the future.


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 11:11 AM~13729670
> *Dang!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc.  I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X".  It's moving along slowly.  I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster!  Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD XMAN!!!! CISNEROS DOES FIRME WORK TOO! HE HOOKED UP OUR CADDY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER!! DEFINATELY GONNA TALK TO HIM WHEN IM READY!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 29 2009, 11:50 AM~13730117
> *LOOKING GOOD XMAN!!!! CISNEROS DOES FIRME WORK TOO! HE HOOKED UP OUR CADDY FROM THE L.A. CHAPTER!! DEFINATELY GONNA TALK TO HIM WHEN IM READY!! :biggrin:
> *



MAN! He got down on that Ride! The family is looking good bro!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 10:11 AM~13729670
> *Dang!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc.  I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X".  It's moving along slowly.  I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster!  Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

question, besides less road noise, is there a reason to put down all the dynamat? if youre not planning to have a big stereo, is there another purpose? thanks, rookie here.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 12:28 PM~13730536
> *MAN!  He got down on that Ride!  The family is looking good bro!
> *


***** :0 :0 :0 *nice *:biggrin: 
whats the int. color


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 12:11 PM~13729670
> *Dang!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc.  I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X".  It's moving along slowly.  I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster!  Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys.
> ...


 HAYYY GUEYYY!!!!!! 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD JAVI.....!!! DOES COVERS CAME OUT PRETTY SWEET. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK......  :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 11:11 AM~13729670
> *Dang!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc.  I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X".  It's moving along slowly.  I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster!  Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys.
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHINGON BRO!!!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: dam looks good bro


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elias_@May 1 2009, 10:03 AM~13754459
> *:0  :thumbsup: dam looks good bro
> *



Thanks bro! Got some stuff back from the polisher and chromer.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY "XMAN",
I'M KEEPING AN EYE ON YOUR BUILD CARNAL!! WHAT A SWEET LO-LO BRO!! WHEN IT'S FINISHED YOU SHOULD GIVE ME THE CHANCE TO BUILD A 1/16TH SCALE REPLICA OF IT FOR YOUR COLLECTION!! CHECK OUT MY 1/16TH SCALE 1963 IMPALA LOW ROD :biggrin: BY THE WAY, IT ME THE DRIVER FROM THE HAMPTON INN DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO, MEMBER!?!?!  KEEP IN MIND CARNAL, THIS IS NOT DIECAST!! IT'S ALL HAND MADE FROM SCRATCH  "BIRD" GOT TO SEE THE FRAME WHEN IT WAS STILL BEING BUILT!! "MIKE D" WAS THE HOMIE WHO LET ME USE HIS 6TREY AS THE TEMPLET FOR THE FRAME AND EVERYTHING ELSE!! WITH THE HELP OF THE WEB TOO  HET ME UP ON A PM AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE 411 ON THE BUILD


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

car is looking tight Bro


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@May 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13767635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS A BEAUTIFULL PICTURE!!! HOPE TO MAKE IT!! YOU GUY'S PUT DOWN A CLASS ACT SHOW


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


looking good brother!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdimpala64 (Oct 30, 2002)

X-man,

How did the chrome turn out?

sdimpala64


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 2 2009, 01:36 PM~13764572
> *Thanks bro!  Got some stuff back from the polisher and chromer.
> *



post pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking firme X!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2009, 10:11 AM~13729670
> *Dang!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the Big Dogs Skim, Sixone, Mr. Impala, Luis, Vogues, PETESTA kandychrom, Jimdog, NOS61 etc.  I can't, monies a little tight and familia & work have kept me away from "Projext X".  It's moving along slowly.  I just wish my pot medal guy moved faster!  Looking into FAtMat..thanks for the lead guys.
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdimpala64_@May 7 2009, 11:56 AM~13815982
> *X-man,
> 
> How did the chrome turn out?
> ...


Pot Metal work at *Pacific Plating *in San Diego(takes way to long). 

Try *Sanchez Plating *in Escondido, CA GREAT WORK with pot metal!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 8 2009, 09:42 AM~13826071
> *post pics
> *




































I'll post the polished items up later, have to take pics. *ROMERO's POLISHING* in El Cajon is another great vendor with excellent service. HIGHLY RECOMMEND! (look below..his polish work looks like chrome)


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 8 2009, 07:41 PM~13831688
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *












The Pete-sta! :biggrin: Here I am trying to be like you. :yes: 

Luis - Get it done cholo!

Vogues - I'm watching your build homie coming along nice!

Psta - Howz Nor*Cal treating ya?

Maverick - Thanks!

CHevy John - See you at the next Menudo


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 29 2009, 01:06 PM~13730950
> *Candy RED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 02:11 PM~13837724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 01:11 PM~13837724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TE SALES X.... YOUR CAR IS COMING ALONG VERY NICE BROTHER, KEEP IT UP......


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: 

Looking great, can't wait to see it cruising around SD.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh shiiinnneeeeeeeeeeyyyy!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey X. Just want to say thanks for the reccommendations. Im sure it is gonna help a lot of san diegans!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ORALE!!! LOOKIN GOOD BROTHER!!!!! HOPEFULLY BE DONE BY THE INDOOR QUE NO OR VEGAS??? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 9 2009, 05:13 PM~13838560
> *ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh shiiinnneeeeeeeeeeyyyy!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey X. Just want to say thanks for the reccommendations. Im sure it is gonna help a lot of san diegans!!!   :thumbsup:
> *



I hope so bro - just want to give the 411.  

HotWheels! I hope it gets done by that time. lol


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 03:50 PM~13837620
> *Candy RED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your build is coming along good also homie like the way the back speaker grille is chrome I might have to copy that shit !


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13837724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LOOK GOOD IN THAT 'INDIVIDUALS C.C.' 58 RAG !!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 61 DONE...!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13837724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I cant complain too much homie! Just trying to get my town car done so I can finish my 65!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looking great Xman! Keep it up! :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT FOR MR X


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 01:59 PM~13837669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the parts... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 02:29 PM~13837804
> *Candy RED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks ***** still nice....X 
hey was out in Monterey aller en la tardecita and herd your oldie show on ....think it was k-ocean station...  

miss that out here carnal... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 25 2009, 06:44 PM~13994399
> *looks ***** still nice....X  Oh yes!  ALL ***** with some Candy Red in there.  hey was out in Monterey  aller en la tardecita and herd your oldie show on ....think it was k-ocean station...  Yeah, I do a syndicated show over there at K-Ocean!    Thanks so much for checking the show.
> 
> miss that out here carnal... :biggrin:  Hermano!  I miss being there.  I miss the Bay Area!  I miss the familia and friends, and I miss my radio show being on the radio over there...LOL.  One day I'll be back to represent....Si dios quiere
> *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup Xdoggy? How you been brother? :wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 26 2009, 06:20 PM~14005215
> *[/color]
> *


YOU AINT GOIN' NO WHERE CABRON.....!!!! YOU'RE STAYING HERE IN DIEGO :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Well you know you have some faithfull listeners out here carnal!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 27 2009, 10:02 PM~14021343
> *Well you know you have some faithfull listeners out here carnal!!!*


X2!! I listen to that in YUBA!! on the net


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2009, 01:29 PM~13837804
> *Candy RED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 31 2009, 04:49 PM~14054894
> *:scrutinize:
> *



Famous Car from TEXAS! Robdubdub has it and it's for sale..I think. :cheesy: 

Here ya go...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

love seeing the rolling chassies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Your Ride Is Coming Along Nice


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

[/quote]
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 6 2009, 05:28 PM~14113548
> *Your Ride Is Coming Along  Nice
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS for the hook up!  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2009, 12:07 PM~14112105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2009, 12:07 PM~14112105
> *Famous Car from TEXAS!  Robdubdub has it and it's for sale..I think.  :cheesy:
> 
> Here ya go...
> ...


man bro looking good whats up xavier :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

javier, whats going to be the first oldie rola you play, while cruzing down hwy 1 back to san pancho? another thing any good oldie songs that you recomend that were papular back in 1961? anyways great buid ,one of my favorites to fallow,keep up the good work......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave: 

looking good!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jun 7 2009, 10:38 PM~14123033
> *javier, whats going to be the first oldie rola you play, while cruzing down hwy 1 back to san pancho? another thing any good oldie songs that you recomend that were papular back in 1961? anyways great buid ,one of my favorites to fallow,keep up the good work......
> *



Thanks bro! First song will be "That's All" by Thee Midnighters! Second song "Cleo's Mood" by Jr. Walker & The Allstars and some Stevie Ray on the 101. 

I plan on taking a long cruise back to the Bay, and stopping by my moms house to take her for cruise over the bay bridge, I might just STOP traffic to get a head shave on the bridge and take a foto of it all! :biggrin: 

BTW your cars is looking really good, it's one of my points of reference on putting mine together, I'm taking notes.  


Made in 1961! I can list more too but these were the most popular hits in 1961. 
At Last - Etta James 
Crazy - Patsy Cline 
Let's Twist Again - Chubby Checker 
Bristol Stomp - Dovells 
Please Mr. Postman - Marveletts 
Stand By Me - Ben E. King 
Runaround Sue - Dion 
The Lion Sleeps Tonight - the Tokens 
Tossin and Turnin - Bobby Lewis 
Pretty Little Angel Eyes - Curtis Lee 
Shop Around - the Miracles 
Some Kind Of Wonderful - the Drifters 
Blue Moon - Marcels 
Daddy's Home - Shep & the Limelites 
There's A Moon Out Tonight - Capris 
Runaway - Del Shannon 
Cupid - Sam Cooke 
Dedicated To The One I Love - Shirelles


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 9 2009, 02:42 PM~14141025
> *Thanks bro!  First song will be "That's All" by Thee Midnighters!  Second song "Cleo's Mood" by Jr. Walker & The Allstars and some Stevie Ray on the 101.
> 
> I plan on taking a long cruise back to the Bay, and stopping by my moms house to take her for cruise over the bay bridge, I might just STOP traffic to get a head shave on the bridge and take a foto of it all!  :biggrin:
> ...


man i need to send u my ipod i bet you could download some BAD ASS shit into it :biggrin: cars coming along nice man seems like u got it down now you should be popping em out every 5-6 months now :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 9 2009, 02:42 PM~14141025
> *Thanks bro!  First song will be "That's All" by Thee Midnighters!  Second song "Cleo's Mood" by Jr. Walker & The Allstars and some Stevie Ray on the 101.
> 
> I plan on taking a long cruise back to the Bay, and stopping by my moms house to take her for cruise over the bay bridge, I might just STOP traffic to get a head shave on the bridge and take a foto of it all!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jun 7 2009, 10:38 PM~14123033
> *javier, whats going to be the first oldie rola you play, while cruzing down hwy 1 back to THE BAY? another thing any good oldie songs that you recomend that were papular back in 1961? anyways great buid ,one of my favorites to fallow,keep up the good work......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

>


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

Gracias , por todas estas canciones, I already loaded them up en el ipod. And yes it would be nice to hit the streets back to back in chevys, and even cruz on down to La costa ,down in Pittsburg a refinarnos unas tostadas de ceviche, como la beisbol? te animas? but for now lets just make sure we keep our jobs through these hard times, so we can finish estos mojos.........


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jun 9 2009, 10:45 PM~14146625
> *Gracias , por todas estas canciones, I already loaded them up en el ipod. And yes it would be nice to hit the streets back to back in chevys, and even cruz on down to La costa ,down in OAKLEY  a refinarnos unas tostadas de ceviche, como EL beisbol? te animas? but for now lets just make sure we keep our jobs through these hard times, so we can finish estos mojos.........
> *


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

You have to be from the Bay to understand that one, lmao.............





> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 9 2009, 02:42 PM~14141025
> *
> 
> I plan on taking a long cruise back to the Bay, and stopping by my moms house to take her for cruise over the bay bridge, I might just STOP traffic to get a head shave on the bridge and take a foto of it all!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 9 2009, 03:15 PM~14141444
> *man i need to send u my ipod i bet you could download some BAD ASS shit into it  :biggrin:  cars coming along nice man seems like u got it down now you should be popping em out every 5-6 months now  :0
> *



I'll burn you a CD of MP3 with Old School Jams and send it to you.  

I'm in the Bay taking a little time off be back in a few....ahhhhh "5 -6 months and popping 'em out". lol I think the next build we'll be in that time frame...it's just lining up the folks and having the dough to do it, taking notes off your topic helps.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 10 2009, 08:47 AM~14148987
> *You have to be from the Bay to understand that one, lmao.............
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NIIIIIIIICEE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD JAVI......!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jun 9 2009, 10:45 PM~14146625
> *Gracias , por todas estas canciones, I already loaded them up en el ipod. And yes it would be nice to hit the streets back to back in chevys, and even cruz on down to La costa ,down in Pittsburg  a refinarnos unas tostadas de ceviche, como la beisbol? te animas? but for now lets just make sure we keep our jobs through these hard times, so we can finish estos mojos.........
> *



Tu Sabes!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Yo X! :wave: 

I heard you stopped by Bello's Rod's & Customs today.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

PICTURES X MAN I AM WAITING!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14337021
> *PICTURES X MAN I AM WAITING!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

where's the pinche pics at... :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:rant: :rant: :|


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:23 PM~14337021
> *Very talented artists and all around good person to work with.
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>PAINT BY CANDY'S AUTOBODY IN CHULA VISTA, CA *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 2 2009, 02:12 PM~14365126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14365126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X! I'll admit I've never been a big fan of murals but this is cool as hell! I love it!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0 

Thee X-man from San Jo?? haha

Lookin good man. How's Cali??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14367748
> *X! I'll admit I've never been a big fan of murals but this is cool as hell! I love it!
> *



Thanks! I was going to leave the car alone and I changed my mind and wanted to add some ghost pinstripes but man the 61 has some bad ass body lines that don't need anything so I said let's do a mural. Didn't have it in the plan but here it is.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14368590
> *:0
> 
> Thee X-man from San Jo??  haha
> ...



THAT's ME!  Cali is FIRME...come visit! They miss you in San Jo!!!

* PPG PAINT! *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0 

Bad ass bro!!

Can't wait to see it in person.

Maybe you can drive it up to Vegas and we can go SEIS UNO cruisn the strip!!


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 04:21 PM~14395410
> *THAT's ME!    Cali is FIRME...come visit!  They miss you in San Jo!!!
> 
> PPG PAINT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It looks really good. Congrats and God Bless.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 03:21 PM~14395410
> *THAT's ME!    Cali is FIRME...come visit!  They miss you in San Jo!!!
> 
> PPG PAINT!
> *


that be looking good X can wait to see it cruzin at chicano park :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 7 2009, 12:16 AM~14399946
> *that be looking good X can wait to see it cruzin at chicano park :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Leo that's my goal! 




"Bad ass bro!!

Can't wait to see it in person.

Maybe you can drive it up to Vegas and we can go SEIS UNO cruisn the strip!!
Mr Gee!"

You know it! If the car is done by October...I'll drive it there for the Super Show!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cut that mother fucker!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14395410
> *THAT's ME!      Cali is FIRME...come visit!  They miss you in San Jo!!!
> 
> PPG PAINT!
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU TOOK IT TO MR. IMPALA (ARMONDO) THIER AT NICE & EASY!! JESUS IS A KOOL CAT TO GET THINGS DONE!!!! THEY GET THINGS DONE RIGHT AND FAST


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14395410
> *THAT's ME!    Cali is FIRME...come visit!  They miss you in San Jo!!!
> 
> PPG PAINT!
> *



bad ass homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 7 2009, 11:15 PM~14409094
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU TOOK IT TO MR. IMPALA (ARMONDO) THIER AT NICE & EASY!! JESUS IS A KOOL CAT TO GET THINGS DONE!!!! THEY GET THINGS DONE RIGHT AND FAST
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

lookin good MANONG!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 11 2009, 11:01 AM~14160830
> *I'll burn you a CD of MP3 with Old School Jams and send it to you.
> 
> I'm in the Bay taking a little time off be back in a few....ahhhhh "5 -6 months and popping 'em out".  lol I think the next build we'll be in that time frame...it's just lining up the folks and having the dough to do it, taking notes off your topic helps.
> *



i keep checking the mail box :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

BAD ASS BRO!!!! 
u find me a box yet :dunno: :biggrin: By the way ill take a oldies cd too!! :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2009, 01:18 AM~14409644
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Will the REAL "Mr. Impala" please stand up? :biggrin: 

Armando is Armando from Individuals c.c, out of all the years I've known him I've never heard anybody call him "Mr. Impala" until today. 

Mr. Impala is the one that builds cars in less than a month! 

Put in some work this morning before heading to work! Some OG trim moldings I tried to save didn't cut it so I'm in the hunt for some OG ones. REPOP SUX! The "E" broke on the Hood.  and the chrome it terrible on those letters...didn't know unitl I broke open the bag. OH WELL, I'll have to sale some 12inch records to make up the money. 

Camera phone fotos!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Do u need some Og letters? :dunno: repop emblems do suck!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14408272
> *cut that mother fucker!
> *



:0 !


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0







Anybody want to sponsor me? :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 06:04 PM~14415689
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


X-man nice to see your ride coming along just fine.It's look bad ass already. Can't wait to see it completed. Just like your 63. I know that mofo will be super clean. Good job on the bulid.As for the sponsor I will have to save my peso's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14408272
> *cut that mo fo!
> *


X61 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dont forget the kit carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 03:51 PM~14415068
> *
> Will the REAL "Mr. Impala" please stand up?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I seen it yesterday and I Love the Black. Just keep up the great work brother. God Bless


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> dont forget the kit carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> > dont forget the kit carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Damn you may not come out with as many cars as Mr. Impala but the couple of cars that you have had are BAD ASS!! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jul 9 2009, 07:07 PM~14428443
> *Damn you may not come out with as many cars as Mr. Impala but the couple of cars that you have had are BAD ASS!! Keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *



*X2!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 04:51 PM~14415068
> *
> Will the REAL "Mr. Impala" please stand up?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE!!! I AM SURE I WILL SEE IT IN THE STREETS JUS LIKE UR OLD ONE!!!!!! DRIVING UR CAR LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SOME X-LACE SURE WOULD LOOK GREAT ON THAT RAG!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2009, 03:33 PM~14460461
> *SOME X-LACE SURE WOULD LOOK GREAT ON THAT RAG!
> *


x61 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2009, 03:33 PM~14460461
> *SOME X-LACE SURE WOULD LOOK GREAT ON THAT RAG!
> *



:0 ........... I might have to.


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

SLOW DOWN X THINGS ARE MOVING TO FAST, THE CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD. CUAL ES LA PRISA? TU MERO X, KEEP THE PICS COMING. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 13 2009, 02:33 PM~14460461
> *SOME X-LACE SURE WOULD LOOK GREAT ON THAT RAG!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STRAIGHT LACE IS THE WAY TO GO, THIS IS NOT 1985  NO LES AGAS CASO A ESTA RAZA!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61+Jul 14 2009, 07:12 PM~14475106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x61


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jul 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14478036
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STRAIGHT LACE IS THE WAY TO GO,  THIS IS NOT 1985   NO LES AGAS CASO A ESTA RAZA!!!
> *


 :0 
x lace just looks soo dam good in an old school!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

looking good x!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD X! THROW SOME HYDROS OR AN AIR SYSTEM SO THAT BAD BOY CAN LAY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my cd thanks man im gonna mail you my ipod :biggrin: 

WARP 9 tight ass jam


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 8 2009, 03:51 PM~14415068
> *
> Will the REAL "Mr. Impala" please stand up?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD X-MAN, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Xavier :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys I'm trying.

A couple of set backs this past week.   

I'm moving fast but vendors can't keep up with me with good quality. I tried planning ahead too. Oh well this will happens to the best of us.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 10 2009, 01:09 PM~14434946
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE!!! I AM SURE I WILL SEE IT IN THE STREETS JUS LIKE UR OLD ONE!!!!!! DRIVING UR CAR LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!!!!
> *


x, i went by nice & easy..and that 61 is looking better than your ol' 63 !!! as far as mr.impala...?????? i've been a member of individuals c.c. with armando for over 22 yrs. and never heard any one call him mr.imapal..fyi .... :0 :0 :0 -- but that fucker sure can build some firme ass impalas..!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 20 2009, 08:35 PM~14532219
> *x, i went by nice & easy..and that 61 is looking better than your ol' 63 !!! as far as mr.impala...?????? i've been a member of individuals c.c. with armando for over 22 yrs. and never heard any one call him mr.imapal..fyi .... :0  :0  :0 -- but that fucker sure can build some firme ass impalas..!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

He sure can build 'em...I go to Napa for a minute to get some parts and he's practically done with installing my front clip. Twelve 61's built... I guess mine is LUCKY 13! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I got my glass delivered today......BROKEN!  

Sorry had to vent....as in "my vent windows are broken". 


:cheesy: I'm close but yet so far from completing this build. When I'm done we're all going out to eat STEAKS and smoke cigars! I hope to get this done before 2012 when the world will end!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14563489
> *I got my glass delivered today......BROKEN!
> 
> Sorry had to vent....as in "my vent windows are broken".
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2009, 05:23 PM~14563489
> *I got my glass delivered today......BROKEN!
> 
> Sorry had to vent....as in "my vent windows are broken".
> ...


 :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14563489
> *I got my glass delivered today......BROKEN!
> 
> Sorry had to vent....as in "my vent windows are broken".
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

TTT for the X man.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14563489
> *I got my glass delivered today......BROKEN!
> 
> Sorry had to vent....as in "my vent windows are broken".
> ...


  it'll be alright javier....when the 61 iz complete, i'm going to have some steaks and cigars with you, but my cigar might have some pakalolo in it. see you in a couple weeks bro - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 03:34 PM~14618702
> * it'll be alright javier....when the 61 iz complete, i'm going to have some steaks and cigars with you, but my cigar might have some pakalolo in it. see you in a couple weeks bro - one love - BIG RASTA
> *


Thanks BIG RASTA! We will be waiting for you down here. I got a band that you're gonna love...they play Rasta Music! :biggrin: 

The 61 is moving along, I had a few BIG bumps, but I'm blessed to be even doing this. I don't have big money or connects like my boy Bird or Mike D or Fernie but I have a lot of heart & soul and it's working out fine. A Fellow rider said this and well I feel the same way..."The car is not perfect but it's mine" and I'll be driving it in a couple of months. :0 

Here it is getting an exhaust! Bumpers & dash go on tomorrow...I hope.


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

looking good , what shop is that pic taken at?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 03:57 PM~14630546
> *..."The car is not perfect but it's mine" </span>and I'll be driving it in a couple of months.  :0
> 
> Here it is getting an exhaust! Bumpers & dash go on tomorrow...I hope.</span>
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 02:57 PM~14630546
> *Fernie</span> but I have a lot of heart & soul and it's working out fine.  A Fellow rider said this and well I feel the same way..."The car is not perfect but it's mine" and I'll be driving it in a couple of months.  :0
> 
> Here it is getting an exhaust! Bumpers & dash go on tomorrow...I hope.</span>
> ...


 :uh: 
says the guy whos finishing up a 61 rag in less then a year... :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

oh by the way... the car looks real good...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14630546
> *Thanks BIG RASTA!  We will be waiting for you down here.  I got a band that you're gonna love...they play Rasta Music!  :biggrin:
> 
> The 61 is moving along, I had a few BIG bumps, but I'm blessed to be even doing this.  I don't have big money or connects like my boy Bird or Mike D or Fernie but I have a lot of heart & soul and it's working out fine.  A Fellow rider said this and well I feel the same way..."The car is not perfect but it's mine" and I'll be driving it in a couple of months.  :0
> ...


MUY BUENO !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14630546
> *Thanks BIG RASTA!  We will be waiting for you down here.  I got a band that you're gonna love...they play Rasta Music!  :biggrin:
> 
> The 61 is moving along, I had a few BIG bumps, but I'm blessed to be even doing this.  I don't have big money or connects like my boy Bird or Mike D or Fernie but I have a lot of heart & soul and it's working out fine.  A Fellow rider said this and well I feel the same way..."The car is not perfect but it's mine" and I'll be driving it in a couple of months.  :0
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o1o9o6o3impala_@Jul 30 2009, 06:44 PM~14632047
> *looking good , what shop is that pic taken at?
> *



Sherman Heights area on Imperial....Pacific Ornamental Iron & Mufflers... you know how we do it(jack of all trades). Iron work and mufflers/exhaust. :biggrin: ask for Lorenzo or Vanessa. 619-236-8411 he can get the IMPALA kits for a really good price.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 31 2009, 07:13 AM~14636381
> *:uh:
> says the guy whos finishing up a 61 rag in less then a year... :0
> *


 7 months I think! :biggrin: 

Sorry, it feels like a couple of years especially with all these set backs. I think next time I'll just buy one from Mr. Impala. 

I put in some more work today and put some moldings on incorrectly. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 31 2009, 04:54 PM~14641804
> *7 months I think!  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, it feels like a couple of years especially with all these set backs.  I think next time I'll just buy one from Mr. Impala.
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY "X"MAN!! HERES THE FLYER I MENTIONED TO YOU TODAY!! I HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN MAKE IT TO THIS MODEL CAR SHOW/CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 10:17 PM~14488419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WERE DID YOU FIND THIS AT? I WOULD LOVE TO ADD MY TOUCH TO IT!!


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

check out that front end, that looks clean.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

pinchi cholo!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 2 2009, 06:29 PM~14654494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I worked my Nalga off that day putting "TriBal '63" together...That's going to be another bad ass ride. What? 25 Rags coming out of DAYGO this year?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 31 2009, 10:07 PM~14644039
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WERE DID YOU FIND THIS AT? I WOULD LOVE TO ADD MY TOUCH TO IT!!
> *


I Got It From WestCoast Precision Die Cast Bro, www.wcpdi.com, Or Ebay Through User mrcars, let me knw if u have trouble lookin for it


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 06:35 PM~14655053
> *I worked my Nalga off that day putting "TriBal '63" together...That's going to be another bad ass ride.  What? 25 Rags coming out of DAYGO this year?
> *


 :0 
should be a good year.... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd be lost without "THEM"! 

Put in some work today and it took me a couple of hours 
to install the back bumper......yep I have no clue but it looks good! :roflmao: 
I added some other stuff as well skirts, tires etc.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 2 2009, 07:29 PM~14654494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14655156
> *I Got It From WestCoast Precision Die Cast Bro, www.wcpdi.com, Or Ebay Through User mrcars, let me knw if u have trouble lookin for it
> *


MOS DEF!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 2 2009, 07:29 PM~14654494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHI VATO SIN BARRIO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 2 2009, 05:29 PM~14654494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

COME ON XAVI SMILE FOR THE CAMERA.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 3 2009, 10:27 PM~14668273
> *COME ON XAVI SMILE FOR THE CAMERA.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hold on let me get my microscope. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14668273
> *I told you guys I don't know what the heck I'm doing. :biggrin: Thanks El Kolorado for the HELP! GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES!!! There is a reason why I do radio......No cameras please</span> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 09:22 AM~14670464
> *I told you guys I don't know what the heck I'm doing.  :biggrin:  Thanks El Kolorado for the HELP!  GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES!!! There is a reason why I do radio......No cameras please
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

DAMN


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robidubdub_@Aug 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14676251
> *DAMN
> *


TIMES ARE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robidubdub_@Aug 4 2009, 07:12 PM~14676258
> *TIMES ARE GOOD :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahha Thanks for the PARTS to complete this project! Almost done lol


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

DALE DURO X . BOY , GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO YOU :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14655990
> *I'd be lost without "THEM"!
> 
> Put in some work today and it took me a couple of hours
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Aug 4 2009, 07:33 PM~14676458
> *DALE DURO X ........... "BOY , GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO YOU ":cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14655990
> *I'd be lost without "THEM"!
> 
> Put in some work today and it took me a couple of hours
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good bro!! 
Aver cuando te haces mas cd's


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14655990
> *I'd be lost without "THEM"!
> 
> Put in some work today and it took me a couple of hours
> ...


DAYUM, X, DEFINITELY LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON DA CALLES OF SD!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14655990
> *I'd be lost without "THEM"!
> 
> Put in some work today and it took me a couple of hours
> ...


I SEE SCOOBY & THE INDIVIDUALS C.C MEMBERS DRINKIN' CERVEZA RIGHT BY YOUR CAR..DONT LET THEM HELP YOU WHILE THEY'RE 'BORRACHOS'!!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 6 2009, 09:56 PM~14699540
> *I SEE SCOOBY & THE INDIVIDUALS C.C MEMBERS DRINKIN' CERVEZA RIGHT BY YOUR CAR..DONT LET THEM HELP YOU WHILE THEY'RE 'BORRACHOS'!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0
> *



UNDER THE INFLUENCE,THAT'S WHEN WE WORK AT OUR BEST, JUST ASK XAVI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 AM~14703072
> *UNDER THE INFLUENCE,THAT'S WHEN WE WORK AT OUR BEST, JUST ASK XAVI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 7 2009, 10:57 AM~14703072
> *UNDER THE INFLUENCE,THAT'S WHEN WE WORK AT OUR BEST, JUST ASK XAVI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Ummm no...Just found out I need Convertible Vent Window frames for my 61. Anybody got some?...Just need Pass side. HELP. :biggrin: That's what happens you're drunk! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

The Street Car is almost done. Snaps from the past I almost forgot to post up.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Project X is coming along real nice Xman! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 01:08 PM~14784794
> *The Street Car is almost done. Snaps from the past I almost forgot to post up.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey X..ain't that the alley they filmed bound by honor?? Where's Miklo and Cruz??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin fresh!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey X..ain't that the alley they filmed bound by honor?? Where's Miklo and Cruz??

:cheesy: 

YES it is ese.  




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2009, 11:20 PM~14789539
> *lookin fresh!
> *


i

Thanks Skim! 

I've had a few set backs thinking the car was complete when I got it but not true at all. I've been on a hunt trying to make this build right. Still looking for pass side vent window for a rag, rub blocks for the doors, and pass side quarter cover for the rear power motor for the window. Anyone?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 18 2009, 09:15 AM~14803506
> *Hey X..ain't that the alley they filmed bound by honor?? Where's Miklo and Cruz??
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


i think i have the cover


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

That is BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14655990
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>IT TOOK U A FEW HOURS...... MORE LIKE A WHOLE DAY....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CAR IS COMING ALONG GREAT XAVI....... :thumbsup:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:32 AM~14816214
> *IT TOOK U A FEW HOURS...... MORE LIKE A WHOLE DAY....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CAR IS COMING ALONG GREAT XAVI....... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the good luck today! :biggrin: :roflmao: 

My electrical guy decided to take a walk today....vato didn't want to finish the job until he was paid in full. :roflmao: :nono: :nono: Call me Old Skool but we agreed on getting paid in full when the job is done. I even went off and broke my own rule and offered to pay half now and the rest when finished..he wanted it all now. :loco:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 19 2009, 02:51 PM~14818983
> *Thanks for the good luck today!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> My electrical guy decided to take a walk today....vato didn't want to finish the job until he was paid in full.  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  Call me Old Skool but we agreed on getting paid in full when the job is done.  I even went off and broke my own rule and offered to pay half now and the rest when finished..he wanted it all now.      :loco:
> *



*FTP*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 19 2009, 03:51 PM~14818983
> *Thanks for the good luck today!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> My electrical guy decided to take a walk today....vato didn't want to finish the job until he was paid in full.  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  Call me Old Skool but we agreed on getting paid in full when the job is done.  I even went off and broke my own rule and offered to pay half now and the rest when finished..he wanted it all now.      :loco:
> *


lol, he called you Old Skool? ok, tell him to fill out a credit application like todays mortgage companies and deny him and say "the economy is fucked right now. You must pay full cash up front" :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 19 2009, 02:51 PM~14818983
> *Thanks for the good luck today!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> My electrical guy decided to take a walk today....vato didn't want to finish the job until he was paid in full.  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  Call me Old Skool but we agreed on getting paid in full when the job is done.  I even went off and broke my own rule and offered to pay half now and the rest when finished..he wanted it all now.      :loco:
> *


IT'S OK XAVI ARMANDO TALKED TO HIM AND HE WENT BACK TO FINISH THE JOB....THAT WAS SOME PRETTY FUNNY SHIT THOU..AS SOON AS I WALKED INTO THE SHOP THE CLAWS CAME OUT AND THE CAT FIGHT STARTED..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 19 2009, 01:51 PM~14818983
> *Thanks for the good luck today!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> My electrical guy decided to take a walk today....vato didn't want to finish the job until he was paid in full.  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  Call me Old Skool but we agreed on getting paid in full when the job is done.  I even went off and broke my own rule and offered to pay half now and the rest when finished..he wanted it all now.      :loco:
> *


Is he crazy!!! do's he know he just lost all radio dedication privileges :biggrin: J/K car looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mario2times_@Aug 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14840897
> *Is he crazy!!! do's he know he just lost all radio dedication privileges :biggrin: J/K car looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mario2times_@Aug 21 2009, 01:38 PM~14840897
> *Is he crazy!!! do's he know he just lost all radio dedication privileges :biggrin: J/K car looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: No more "Special" dedications for him with Ferns favorite song "Confessing a feeling". I haven't played that one in a long time Fern, maybe this Sunday for you and your friend. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 21 2009, 01:03 PM~14841116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  No more "Special" dedications for him with Ferns favorite song "Confessing a feeling".  I haven't played that one in a long time Fern, maybe this Sunday for you and your friend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 05:08 PM~14784794
> *The Street Car is almost done. Snaps from the past I almost forgot to post up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14841330
> *:|
> *


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 21 2009, 05:03 PM~14841116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  No more "Special" dedications for him with Ferns favorite song "Confessing a feeling".  I haven't played that one in a long time Fern, maybe this Sunday for you and your friend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 03:08 PM~14784794
> *The Street Car is almost done. Snaps from the past I almost forgot to post up.
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

LOOKING SICK X!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 25 2009, 10:54 AM~14875083
> *LOOKING SICK X!!
> *



THANKS BRO!

SEPT 26TH I'M THROWING A freeeeee CONCERT with Teena Marie, Lisa Lisa, & Debbie Deb. Everyone is welcome to come to the concert FOR FREE.  VIEJAS CASINO IN ALPINE CALIFAS it will be on all day street fest.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 02:15 PM~14877208
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> SEPT 26TH I'M THROWING A Teena Marie, Lisa Lisa, & Debbie Deb.</span>  Everyone is welcome to come to the concert FOR FREE.    VIEJAS CASINO IN ALPINE CALIFAS  it will be on all day street fest.
> *


DAAAAMMMMNNN!!! THEIR STILL DOIN THEIR THING?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 01:15 PM~14877208
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> SEPT 26TH I'M THROWING A freeeeee CONCERT with Teena Marie, Lisa Lisa, & Debbie Deb.  Everyone is welcome to come to the concert FOR FREE.    VIEJAS CASINO IN ALPINE CALIFAS  it will be on all day street fest.
> *


Damn son..how come we can't get a free concert in Vegas!! You know i'd be there X!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14881992
> *Damn son..how come we can't get a free concert in Vegas!!  You know i'd be there X!
> *



Come on DOWN! If you bring your car I'll set up a NICE VIP Parking for you.  

btw in this recession everyone is coming back out to sing. I want to see Rodney O & Joe Cooly and General Jeff! That's OLD SKOOL car show stuff right there!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14883128
> *Come on DOWN!  If you bring your car I'll set up a NICE VIP Parking for you.
> 
> btw in this recession everyone is coming back out to sing.  I want to see Rodney O & Joe Cooly and General Jeff!  That's OLD SKOOL car show stuff right there!
> *


very nice


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Added another accy. 

I was hoping to bring it to Gilbert's Show in Costa Mesa but that's not going to happen. 

A few more set backs but I'm thinking positive and moving forward especially after getting the engine started yesterday.... it sounds like a mean SOB. Hopefully, I can get one set back resolved with a fellow LIL member.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

the project is looking great xman, thanks for the show a few weeks back. keep doing your thing :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 AM~14894738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Brother. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Coming together nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> Added another accy.
> 
> I was hoping to bring it to Gilbert's Show in Costa Mesa but that's not going to happen.
> 
> A few more set backs but I'm thinking positive and moving forward especially after getting the engine started yesterday.... it sounds like a mean SOB. Hopefully, I can get one set back resolved with a fellow LIL member.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2009, 12:05 PM~14910491
> *
> Added another accy.
> 
> ...


Here is another! [/b]


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 19 2009, 10:32 AM~14816214
> *IT TOOK U A FEW HOURS...... MORE LIKE A WHOLE DAY....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CAR IS COMING ALONG GREAT XAVI....... :thumbsup:
> *


call me , NO TEXT...........


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 AM~14894738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me. ive got your parts.....


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

robie u got time to do my 59?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

cars coming alot great Xavier, can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

LOOKING DAMN GOOD XAVI!!! :biggrin: 
so does anyone put a gasket on the remote mirrors


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 28 2009, 05:28 PM~14914413
> *robie u got time to do my 59?
> *


ya mero


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 28 2009, 05:28 PM~14914413
> *robie u got time to do my 59?
> *



:0 Finally FERN! You were beginning to worry me about ending up a ghost rider on layitlow....A lot a talk/post on the threads but no build and no car! :0 j/k. Just like your '62 you know it's gonna be another bad ass ride. Robbie is a good friend, he never returns your text but he's good to roll with, he's a man of his word especially Friday mid-days and the little carna asada they do at the shop. Good Gente Right there!!! San Diego is full of good gente! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 28 2009, 06:12 PM~14914725
> *LOOKING DAMN GOOD XAVI!!!  :biggrin:
> so does anyone put a gasket on the remote mirrors
> *



The gaskets there Luis, it's a very thin piece, might be because it's NOS but it's under there. The chrome shows NOS shelf life but it's all good because I'm going to drive that car to Sacras to visit you and stop by Napa for R & R. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14916590
> *The gaskets there Luis, it's a very thin piece, might be because it's NOS but it's under there.  The chrome shows NOS shelf life but it's all good because I'm going to drive that car to Sacras to visit you and stop by Napa for R & R.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: 
what are the chances of finding a gasket for a remote mirror :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 28 2009, 06:33 PM~14913084
> *Here is another!  *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! Thanks X! Glad you got them spotlights together! They're gonna look great! Keep up the excellent work. uffin:

I hope you have the drill bit that is required, I had to buy one from Unity, it's a 118 degree split point, that is two piece, the shaft extension is 18" and the bit is 3" or so. 



> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 28 2009, 09:12 PM~14914725
> *LOOKING DAMN GOOD XAVI!!!  :biggrin:
> so does anyone put a gasket on the remote mirrors
> *


I used mine, but its not necessary with the amount of driving these cars get. 

A liberal amount of bearing grease on the inside of the mast will keep any nasty pits from forming on it.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 nice rag homie


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:rant: :rant:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

cars lookin good gettin close to roll


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2009, 12:11 PM~14936203
> *cars lookin good gettin close to roll
> *


Thanks! Almost...when it's done and I've worked out all the bugs out I'm driving it back home to Salas & San Jose!  I'll stop by.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2009, 02:23 PM~14935708
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:18 AM~14946285
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14946984
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:wave: Are you helping the X-man with the Ace?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14947703
> *:wave: Are you helping the X-man with the Ace?
> *


i am his advisor.... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 1 2009, 11:05 AM~14947762
> *i am  his advisor.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Seth, you won't believe this but yeah it's true. 

In my case, I don't know what the heck I'm doing with the Ace so I ask a lot of questions & get a lot of advice from a lot of the Lowriders here in San Diego...they seem to be nice to me and willing to help a brother out. uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2009, 02:15 PM~14949465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Seth, you won't believe this but yeah it's true.
> ...


Where do i pick up my application at :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14950526
> *Where do i pick up my application at :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



You don't need no app, you're in already! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2009, 05:15 PM~14949465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Seth, you won't believe this but yeah it's true.
> ...


Fernie is good peeps, but he needs time to find building that five nine in the 6-1-9. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 02:53 PM~14962207
> *Fernie is good peeps, but he needs time to find building that five nine in the 6-1-9.  :biggrin:
> *


can i get a loan? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14962207
> *Fernie is good peeps, but he needs time to find building that five nine in the 6-1-9.  :biggrin:
> *



If he got off layitlow for a sec, I bet it could be done in a min! :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 2 2009, 03:32 PM~14962586
> *If he got off layitlow for a sec, I bet it could be done in a min!  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14962586
> *If he got off layitlow for a sec, I bet it could be done in a min!  :0
> *


:rofl:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I found it, an early 1960's plate frame for my 61 Impala from Richardson Chevrolet in Salinas, Ca!!! 

Now I'm looking for a person to restore this bad boy, anyone know? 










Happy Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 7 2009, 11:47 AM~15003958
> *I found it, an early 1960's plate frame for my 61 Impala from Richardson Chevrolet in Salinas, Ca!!!
> 
> Now I'm looking for a person to restore this bad boy, anyone know?
> ...


i have the og plate frames from ostrom chevrolet in montebello and the metropolitan ones from los angeles that were on my 62, yours look REALLY pitted might be hard to save that one but i can take it to my plater and see what he can go, my metropolitan ones were bad too.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 7 2009, 10:47 AM~15003958
> *I found it, an early 1960's plate frame for my 61 Impala from Richardson Chevrolet in Salinas, Ca!!!
> 
> Now I'm looking for a person to restore this bad boy, anyone know?
> ...


take it to cal chrome on imperial.. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 8 2009, 06:04 PM~15018784
> *take it to cal chrome on imperial.. :biggrin:
> *



 

Is your car done yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15018784
> *take it to deez nutz on imperial.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 04:03 AM~15036006
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: 



Picked up some mats...for that OG look I'm not going for. lol

[










One of my young listeners(she's 12yrs old) made this for me and dropped it off at the radio station.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 11 2009, 11:46 AM~15049400
> *:roflmao:
> Picked up some mats...for that OG look I'm not going for.  lol
> 
> ...


Those Black repop Mats are soooooooooooooooo nice! I wouldn't even dare pay or look for NOS with the quality of the repops in Black. Nice choice!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 07:55 AM~15049502
> *Those Black deez nuts  are soooooooooooooooo nice! I wouldn't even dare play or look for deez nuts with the quality of the deez nuts in Black. Nice choice!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

One of my young listeners(she's 12yrs old) made this for me and dropped it off at the radio station.  








[/quote]


That's pretty bad ass man!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15049502
> *Those Black repop Mats are soooooooooooooooo nice! I wouldn't even dare pay or look for NOS with the quality of the repops in Black. Nice choice!
> *



I have to agree with Seth, Just picked up some black ones for my 64 the other day.


Looking good X.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 11 2009, 02:29 PM~15051191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2009, 06:42 AM~15073894
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 13 2009, 07:06 PM~15069598
> *I have to agree with Seth, Just picked up some black ones for my 64 the other day.
> Looking good X.
> *



Thanks bro. When is the rag coming out to play? Post a pic and give me some motivation. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 14 2009, 11:52 AM~15076188
> *Thanks bro. When is the rag coming out to play?  Post a pic and give me some motivation.  :biggrin:
> *



Getting painted in a couple of weeks.  

I will take her out there when she's done.  

Been working on my 64 SS, my 61 is mad @ me right now.  

Keep it movin X, Lookin good Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Impala...d=p4506.c0.m245
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these were the ones i was telling u about


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

u need these cholo...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> these were the ones i was telling u about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking for someone to make me an emblem like this with Salinas on it? Anyone?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

Jagster will make ur eblem


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 17 2009, 08:49 PM~15113702
> *Jagster will make ur eblem
> *



COOL! Thanks for the info....I sent an email and pm, I hope he get's back to me soon. :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*GOD never said anything about "seats" but after making the universe he had to sit down.  








*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 17 2009, 07:03 PM~15111332
> *Looking for someone to make me an emblem like this with Salinas on it?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

what size tires did you get the 750x14's or the 800x14's?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 23 2009, 04:48 PM~15167044
> *GOD never said anything about "seats" but after making the universe he had to sit down.
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Chingon Xavi!!
wheel and hubcaps on their way! *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 17 2009, 05:03 PM~15111332
> *Looking for someone to make me an emblem like this with Salinas on it?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD X!


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 23 2009, 04:48 PM~15167044
> *GOD never said anything about "seats" but after making the universe he had to sit down.
> 
> 
> ...


*
TIMES ARE GOOD :yes:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2009, 08:10 PM~15169097
> *what size tires did you get the 750x14's or the 800x14's?
> *


You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......175/70 14.

You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 24 2009, 05:01 PM~15176572
> *You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......175/70 14.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to  visit Skim and Loco 61 in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look.
> *



Fixed

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 24 2009, 03:01 PM~15176572
> *You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......175/70 14.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look.
> *



damn you seriously extended the white walls then lol looks good. i just got some 800x14's man the silvertowns are NO JOKE!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......*185/70r 14.* fixed :biggrin: 

You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim & Loco 61in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look. 

Silvertown :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 25 2009, 11:09 AM~15185102
> *You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......185/70r 14.  fixed :biggrin:
> 
> You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim & Loco 61in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look.
> ...


You better drop by Vegas on your way!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robidubdub_@Sep 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15174529
> *TIMES ARE GOOD :yes:
> *


 :0 
big money!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim & Loco 61 in Tejas & Mr Gee in Vegas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look. 






> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 25 2009, 01:49 PM~15185894
> *:0
> big money!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If you work hard enough and save your cash you too can build your dream ride on a budget. :0 

If you were a LIL mod you'd have enough money stash away by now. :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

your runnin the salinas plates and want a salinas badge that means you better move closer to alisal.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 29 2009, 10:29 PM~15225116
> *your runnin the salinas plates and want a salinas badge that means you better move closer to alisal.
> *



No, just proud of where I'm from, it was a good little town back in the day. 

The familia still lives there in East Salinas right by Alisal  We've been in the same house since the early 60's. This car is being built as an homage to my father who was stationed in Fort Ord. He bought his cars at Richardson Chevrolet and Erwin Ford.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Haha that's koo that's like my second home wit the deadend boys.
My dad gots a clean set of Richardson plates think he might want to sell


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up X..new pics?? keep up the good work! :h5:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Oct 2 2009, 04:09 AM~15246850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ask your Dad for me and see what he says.  Tell the boys I said "hello*

*Don't know yet if I should put these on... :biggrin: *









*A few details for my custom '61 impala...red,white&black spinners*









*I had a new white top, it came with the car, but when we tried to reinstall it again and it didn't line up right, the previous owner installed it wrong. I got another one but black. My plan was go with the old top, save up some cash for a canvas top with a small OG window.....still want to do that but it's going to have to wait.... *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15267231
> *Thanks bro, a few set backs but that's expected on my first time out.  Next car should be easy.  LOL
> Ask your Dad for me and see what he says.    Tell the boys I said "hello
> 
> ...


where did the rockers come from and how much were they :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15267231
> *Thanks bro, a few set backs but that's expected on my first time out.  Next car should be easy.  LOL
> Ask your Dad for me and see what he says.    Tell the boys I said "hello
> 
> ...



VERDE BLANCO Y ROJO HOMIE,, :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2009, 10:22 PM~15267580
> *where did the rockers come from and how much were they  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15267231
> *Thanks bro, a few set backs but that's expected on my first time out.  Next car should be easy.  LOL
> Ask your Dad for me and see what he says.    Tell the boys I said "hello
> 
> ...


Those look small like the ones for a Corvair. Maybe it's just the picture. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 23 2009, 07:48 PM~15167044
> *And GOD said "Let there be LIGHT." Genesis 1:3
> 
> 
> ...


Spot turned out nice, did you get the right length? The 17.5" which is most common is a pain in the ass since its so close to the turn signal.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 07:36 AM~15270329
> *Those look small like the ones for a Corvair. Maybe it's just the picture.  :biggrin:
> *


thats why i havent bought any alot of corvair ones floating around and they look damn near identical. you know the correct length seth?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 10:38 AM~15271193
> *thats why i havent bought any alot of corvair ones floating around and they look damn near identical. you know the correct length seth?
> *


ill measure mine for u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 30 2009, 10:04 AM~15228146
> *No, just proud of where I'm from, it was a good little town back in the day.
> 
> The familia still lives there in East Salinas right by Alisal   We've been in the same house since the early 60's.  This car is being built as an homage to my father who was stationed in Fort Ord.  He bought his cars at Richardson Chevrolet and Erwin Ford.
> *


YOUR RIGHT X, Salas used to be cool i was born and raised in lil Castroville and remember you back in the day on the radio......and do remember crusing Alisal, Main all over there when you could now the gansters ruined it.....wish they got into cars instead of gangs, i moved right before it got bad back home but i still love home cant beat CALI  FIRME 61 X fkkkkin BAD Big Joe


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 12:38 PM~15271193
> *thats why i havent bought any alot of corvair ones floating around and they look damn near identical. you know the correct length seth?
> *


Off hand I want to say right around 82" just under 7 feet. The Corvair's moulding are approximately 60".


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 4 2009, 08:22 PM~15267580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir!~ I followed your build topic and learned, thanks for putting that up too. The spot light was actually on a 61 impala rag which should be done this year. Yeah another one is coming. 



> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Oct 5 2009, 10:41 AM~15271829
> *YOUR RIGHT X, Salas used to be cool i was born and raised in lil Castroville and remember you back in the day on the radio......and do remember crusing Alisal, Main all over there when you could now the gansters ruined it.....wish they got into cars instead of gangs, i moved right before it got bad back home but i still love home cant beat CALI       FIRME 61 X fkkkkin BAD  Big Joe
> *


You know it Big Joe, place was cool. I use to cruise those streets too and always had a good time. We use to cruise out to Castroville to hook up with the girls from North County! My uncle had a barbershop right by the over-hang sign that said "Castroville The artichoke Center of the World." Trouble has now found it's way over there. Thanks Bro your car is coming along too, looking FIRME as well. 



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 11:31 AM~15272420
> *Off hand I want to say right around 82" just under 7 feet. The Corvair's moulding are approximately 60".
> *


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

You know it Big Joe, place was cool. I use to cruise those streets too and always had a good time. We use to cruise out to Castroville to hook up with the girls from North County! My uncle had a barbershop right by the over-hang sign that said "Castroville The artichoke Center of the World." Trouble has now found it's way over there. Thanks Bro your car is coming along too, looking FIRME as well. 

[/quote]

thanks Homie..:werd:...yup i used to get my cuts from him "Rafa"? or the other ol man there before. North County dawg thats my old school :nicoderm: and we used to cruise out to salinas high to get all them hynas........damn bro you just took me waaaay back ese....:h5:....i miss home beaches/chics arroyo seco in the summertime, monterey with your chic, boardwalk.......damn.......hit me up whenever you in sac or out back home i go down alot we could hook up and when your ride is done come out here holla and roll out with your boy "Big Joe.....you know...." :biggrin: your ride is lookin firme bro keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

[/quote]
thanks Homie..:werd:...yup i used to get my cuts from him "Rafa"? or the other ol man there before. North County dawg thats my old school :nicoderm: and we used to cruise out to salinas high to get all them hynas........damn bro you just took me waaaay back ese....:h5:....i miss home beaches/chics arroyo seco in the summertime, monterey with your chic, boardwalk.......damn.......hit me up whenever you in sac or out back home i go down alot we could hook up and when your ride is done come out here holla and roll out with your boy "Big Joe.....you know...." :biggrin: your ride is lookin firme bro keep the pics coming :thumbsup:
[/quote]

*Fo Sho! I'll hit you up when I'm up there, I have to stop in Yuba City to visit Luis who's also buidling a '61*.



_Another Sunday night and I feel alright/
Cruising down the street in my Lowride/
Oldie sounds coming out my stereo/
Its The X-Man on the radio


Thank God its Sunday it feels good to be alive/
5 o’clock on the dot tune in, to 92.5/
Xavier The X-Man on the radio/
In America's finest home of Rosie and the Originals/
And here we go cruising to the oldie show/
coastin down highland, in a 61 convertible/
there aint no place that id rather be/
then chillin on Sundays with my whole family/
and reminisce on how things have changed/
damn I haven’t heard that jam since KRLA/
and we can laugh and play under the sun/
cuz thats where, my people come from/
A celebration of life is about to proceed/
Now I know why they say the best things in life are free/
I know you can feel this brown eyed soul/
on The X-Man oldie show, let the good times roll..._


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks Homie..:werd:...yup i used to get my cuts from him "Rafa"? or the other ol man there before. North County dawg thats my old school :nicoderm: and we used to cruise out to salinas high to get all them hynas........damn bro you just took me waaaay back ese....:h5:....i miss home beaches/chics arroyo seco in the summertime, monterey with your chic, boardwalk.......damn.......hit me up whenever you in sac or out back home i go down alot we could hook up and when your ride is done come out here holla and roll out with your boy "Big Joe.....you know...." :biggrin: your ride is lookin firme bro keep the pics coming :thumbsup:
[/quote]

*Fo Sho! I'll hit you up when I'm up there, I have to stop in Yuba City to visit Luis who's also buidling a '61*.
_Another Sunday night and I feel alright/
Cruising down the street in my Lowride/
Oldie sounds coming out my stereo/
Its The X-Man on the radio
Thank God its Sunday it feels good to be alive/
5 o’clock on the dot tune in, to 92.5/
Xavier The X-Man on the radio/
In America's finest home of Rosie and the Originals/
And here we go cruising to the oldie show/
coastin down highland, in a 61 convertible/
there aint no place that id rather be/
then chillin on Sundays with my whole family/
and reminisce on how things have changed/
damn I haven’t heard that jam since KRLA/
and we can laugh and play under the sun/
cuz thats where, my people come from/
A celebration of life is about to proceed/
Now I know why they say the best things in life are free/
I know you can feel this brown eyed soul/
on The X-Man oldie show, let the good times roll..._
[/quote]


yup Luis is a cool Homie.......i wanted to check em out too i was trying to get em some stuff for his dad's 60........man seeing your 61 makes me miss mine........i PM'ed you bro i live right on your way to Luis' pad HOLLA


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks Homie..:werd:...yup i used to get my cuts from him "Rafa"? or the other ol man there before. North County dawg thats my old school :nicoderm: and we used to cruise out to salinas high to get all them hynas........damn bro you just took me waaaay back ese....:h5:....i miss home beaches/chics arroyo seco in the summertime, monterey with your chic, boardwalk.......damn.......hit me up whenever you in sac or out back home i go down alot we could hook up and when your ride is done come out here holla and roll out with your boy "Big Joe.....you know...." :biggrin: your ride is lookin firme bro keep the pics coming :thumbsup:
[/quote]

*Fo Sho! I'll hit you up when I'm up there, I have to stop in Yuba City to visit Luis who's also buidling a '61*.
_Another Sunday night and I feel alright/
Cruising down the street in my Lowride/
Oldie sounds coming out my stereo/
Its The X-Man on the radio
Thank God its Sunday it feels good to be alive/
5 o’clock on the dot tune in, to 92.5/
Xavier The X-Man on the radio/
In America's finest home of Rosie and the Originals/
And here we go cruising to the oldie show/
coastin down highland, in a 61 convertible/
there aint no place that id rather be/
then chillin on Sundays with my whole family/
and reminisce on how things have changed/
damn I haven’t heard that jam since KRLA/
and we can laugh and play under the sun/
cuz thats where, my people come from/
A celebration of life is about to proceed/
Now I know why they say the best things in life are free/
I know you can feel this brown eyed soul/
on The X-Man oldie show, let the good times roll..._
[/quote]YOU HIT IT RIGHT ON THE NAIL...THATS WHAT WE DO SUNDAYS AT CHICANO PARK DURING OUR CAR CLUB MEETING !!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RAG9_@Oct 28 2008, 09:23 AM~11994149
> *IMO I think the 60 is the new 59
> *


 :werd: :h5: :yes: :worship: :wave: im not saying that just cuz i got a 60 vert :roflmao: i had 61's too but i agree with you but 61's are atill the shiiiit :thumbsup: "Big Joe.........YOU KNOW"..


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076363
> *CORONA CREAM ? WITH A CORONA CREAM AND WHITE INTERIOR THAT WOULD LOOK CLEAN AS  :0
> 
> *


that's a bad color like the hard top i had X i sent you pics. this one....







that's the OG color looks classy Big Joe


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2009, 09:38 AM~15271193
> *thats why i havent bought any alot of corvair ones floating around and they look damn near identical. you know the correct length seth?
> *


the corvair ones have holes in the front of them.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robidubdub_@Oct 7 2009, 12:36 PM~15292292
> *the corvair ones have holes in the front of them.
> *


I've seen them without.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

diggin it big time :h5: love the colour scheme too bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2009, 10:03 AM~15293109
> *I've seen deez nutz.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 24 2009, 05:01 PM~15176572
> *You're going to laugh but I went and gambled on......175/70 14.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the sizes you posted but I wanted to try something a little bit different and since I'm going to drive this car to visit Skim in Tejas, I wanted a radial that didin't have that balloon look.
> *


En serio? Let us know when you plan on that ride and will have the carne and beer ready :yes: I'm about 20 minutes from Skim.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15294768
> *diggin it big time  :h5: love the colour scheme too bro
> *


*Thanks Andrew! * 

*Thanks Robbie for "all the cool hook ups" on parts.*

*I just got these back from the chrome shop! *</span>

*From this:* <img src=\'http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv186/XavierTheXMan/Project%20X%2061%20Impala/0906091847.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:red\'>to this: * 








*Not Bad for being from 1961! I know it cost more to redo but I'd rather redo do the OG stuff and be earth friendly, most of the stuff on my car is OG redone stuff, I tried to save as much as I could.  *

*And this one is for my Mijo aka Road Dog! *









*And this one is because I want to be like Pete-sta when I grow up...My friend Armando's cars...aka Mr. LUCKY :0 LOWRIDER MAG needs to do a feature on these 2 cars! What's up VOLO? *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 7 2009, 02:15 PM~15295195
> *Thanks Andrew!
> 
> Thanks Robbie for "all the cool hook ups" on parts.
> ...


chingon...
robbie is a solid dude!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 7 2009, 03:18 PM~15295229
> *chingon...
> robbie is a solid dude!!!
> *



Robbie is cool as F*%K! Take your car and get it done cholo!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Trying dog...I wish I had the cash...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 7 2009, 03:15 PM~15295195
> *Thanks Andrew!
> 
> Thanks Robbie for "all the cool hook ups" on parts.
> ...













NO ANDAN CON ........CH... COSAS AHI!!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 7 2009, 06:06 PM~15295112
> *:0
> *


in ya mouf!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 7 2009, 06:15 PM~15295195
> *
> And this one is for my Mijo aka Road Dog!
> 
> ...


Xman, I have plenty of New Old Stock 1961 Impala Hardtop Fabric material if you want to pimp out your son's seat. LMK.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 05:24 AM~15300653
> *Xman, I have plenty of New Old Stock 1961 Impala Hardtop Fabric material if you want to pimp out your son's seat. LMK.
> *



Thanks Seth! 

My goal for Vegas is not going to happen, I still need a few more things to be buttoned up before I cruise this car to a show.  Maybe next year. 

Good Luck to my friends from the BIG M especially from the BIG SD aka "Rags to Ritches" Team! Good luck to all in Vegas and party like it's 2012.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15304643
> *Thanks Seth!
> 
> My goal for Vegas is not going to happen, I still need a few more things to be buttoned up before I cruise this car to a show.     Maybe next year.
> ...


  Sorry to hear that X!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 8 2009, 02:58 PM~15304751
> *  Sorry to hear that X!!
> *



It's all good, maybe next year. 

My car should have been on this trailer!!!! Rags to Ritches from San Diego!~


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15313804
> *It's all good, maybe next year.
> 
> My car should have been on this trailer!!!!  Rags to Ritches from San Diego!~
> ...


 :0 

That's badass man!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 06:24 AM~15300653
> *Xman, I have plenty of New Old Stock 1961 Impala Hardtop Fabric material if you want to pimp out your son's seat. LMK.
> *


JUST LIKE GEORGE'S !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 7 2009, 04:15 PM~15295195
> *Thanks Andrew!
> 
> Thanks Robbie for "all the cool hook ups" on parts.
> ...


LOW RIDER MAG.HAS NO LOVE FOR SAN DIEGO...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15347673
> *JUST LIKE GEORGE'S !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: I had my other one done before his!  in my '63! 


Trying to finish up the ride and don't like the way the OG side moldings look! I think I need to scrap "Earth friendly" and get new ones or get a better replacement...I tried saving those. Anyone got any for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 7 2009, 02:15 PM~15295195
> *LOWRIDER MAG needs to do a feature on these 2 cars!  What's up VOLO?
> 
> 
> ...


Xman!!! What's going on amigo? Damn, those are some badass rides! I would love to do a feature shoot on them! 


-V-


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15347697
> *LOW RIDER MAG.HAS NO LOVE FOR SAN DIEGO...
> *


How can you say that man? I just shot your club photo at the SD Lowrider Council's 30th Anniversary!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2009, 09:48 AM~15353210
> *How can you say that man?  I just shot your club photo at the SD Lowrider Council's 30th Anniversary!
> *



:yes: :thumbsup: 

Thanks Volo! Nothing but Love & Respect! Those 2 cars are ready for you.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 13 2009, 08:54 PM~15349180
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  I had my other one done before his!    in my '63!
> Trying to finish up the ride and don't like the way the OG side moldings look!  I think I need to scrap "Earth friendly" and get new ones or get a better replacement...I tried saving those.  Anyone got any for sale?  :biggrin:
> ...



I DONT REMEMBER THAT.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been moving but it's been slow because I'm learning as I go...
WTF next time I do this I'll buy a pinche ride...done!  :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 19 2009, 11:19 PM~15407513
> *I've been moving but it's been slow because I'm learning as I go...
> WTF next time I do this I'll buy a pinche ride...done!  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

My friend said to me, _*"IF THIS SHIT WAS EASY, EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT. Wait til your car is done, there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!" *_ uffin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 05:10 PM~15415312
> *My friend said to me, "IF THIS SHIT WAS EASY, EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT.  Wait til your car is done, there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!"   uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 04:10 PM~15415312
> *My friend said to me, "IF THIS SHIT WAS EASY, EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT.  Wait til your car is done, there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!"   uffin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

XMAN IS KEEPING IT REAL.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:48 AM~15420843
> *XMAN IS KEEPING IT REAL.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 04:10 PM~15415312
> *there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!" </span></span>  *[/i] uffin:
> [/b]


QUOTED FOR TRUTH!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

My friend said to me, _*"IF THIS SHIT WAS EASY, EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT. Wait til your car is done, there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!" *_ uffin:
[/quote]

truth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 21 2009, 03:14 PM~15423473
> *:uh:
> *


FRONTIN WILL GET YOU NO WHERE IN THE O-NINE.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 01:16 PM~15424014
> *FRONTIN WILL GET YOU NO WHERE IN THE O-NINE.
> *


"Ain't no future in yo frontin!" :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsk5rNFGBko&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsk5rNFGBko&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object><


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2009, 03:54 PM~15424346
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsk5rNFGBko&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hsk5rNFGBko&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object><
> *


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2009, 12:54 PM~15424346


:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's shits funny! Should I fire back that cool t-shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2009, 05:10 PM~15425793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  That's shits funny!  Should I fire back that cool t-shirt!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> My friend said to me, _*"IF THIS SHIT WAS EASY, EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT. Wait til your car is done, there is a different feeling of pride knowing you turned wrenches on your own ride!" *_ uffin:


truth 
[/quote]


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2009, 10:48 AM~15353210
> *How can you say that man?  I just shot your club photo at the SD Lowrider Council's 30th Anniversary!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WHAT UP VOLO????


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 22 2009, 08:00 AM~15433287
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 WHAT UP VOLO????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Oh damn, what's up brotha!? How are you??? :wave:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> I've been moving but it's been slow because I'm learning as I go...
> WTF next time I do this I'll buy a pinche ride...done!  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > Thanks J-Kat!  Trying bro....
> >
> > I hit a bump this past week with my 350 tranny. So after screwing with it to get it right I gave up and called an expert who worked on my powerglide on my '63. Sometimes you just have to call someone who does it for a living and has the knowledge. TONY @ SouthLand Transmission has it now.....
> >
> > ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0 

Hey, slow and low, that is the tempo!  

Shit happens, at least you know what's goin on with ur ride...you are almost done! 

G


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Xavier. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 27 2009, 08:28 AM~15479937
> *looking good Xavier. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks CHolo! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2009, 03:06 AM~15501074
> *Thanks CHolo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> Thanks CHolo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > Thanks CHolo!  :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Tury said Hi!!
















:0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FiveNine619, robidubdub :wave: :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

shit is hot X.....i like


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

bad ass 61.ttt


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

looking good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > > Thanks CHolo!  :biggrin:
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Tury said Hi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 show car for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 4 2009, 01:19 PM~15561233
> *:0  :0 show car for sure!! :biggrin:
> *


It's a DRIVER for sure! or how u say "Fo Sho" 

When this car is ready I'm going to cruise it like a MF! In fact I drove it today, trying to get the kinks worked out.


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2009, 06:45 PM~15576410
> *It's a DRIVER for sure!  or how u say "Fo Sho"
> 
> When this car is ready I'm going to cruise it like a MF!  In fact I drove it today, trying to get the kinks worked out.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM X THAT 61 IS LOOKING FIRME!!!!!!!! TELL MR.RABBIT I SAID QVO 4RM JUNIOR IMPALAS CEN,COAST CHAP! IMPALAS 2 THE TOP SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Nov 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15602798
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM X THAT 61 IS LOOKING FIRME!!!!!!!! TELL MR.RABBIT I SAID QVO 4RM JUNIOR IMPALAS CEN,COAST CHAP! IMPALAS 2 THE TOP SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Que Pasa Hombre! Hows the car doing?

I'll pass the good word to my compa.


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOTTHING MUCH!!!! MAN I LUV UR RIDE THAT MOFO IS LOOKING FIRME!! CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN PERSON. OUR CHAP IS GONNA TRY 2 MAKE A DIEGO SHOW! SOME TIME NEXT YR! ORALE PUES!!!!! KEEP THOSE FIRME OLDIES COMING I LISEN 2 THEM ON SUNDAY! I LIVE IN WATSONVILLE.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Nov 10 2009, 07:37 PM~15626737
> *NOTTHING MUCH!!!! MAN I LUV UR RIDE  THAT MOFO IS LOOKING FIRME!!  CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN PERSON. OUR CHAP IS GONNA TRY 2 MAKE A DIEGO SHOW! SOME TIME NEXT YR! ORALE PUES!!!!! KEEP THOSE FIRME OLDIES COMING I LISEN 2 THEM ON SUNDAY!  I LIVE IN WATSONVILLE.
> *


Thanks Man. 

Ya you should come down and rep with Conejo love to have the Chapter down for a show or 2. I'll send a shout-out this Sunday, thanks for listening.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 2 2009, 12:26 AM~15532544
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2009, 12:06 AM~15501074
> *Thanks CHolo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Que Pasa Seth & Coast!  

Got the pipes installed today. Little OG look for the ride home... 

Car is dirty as hell, I can't wait to wash it.


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15634019
> *Thanks Man.
> 
> Ya you should come down and rep with Conejo love to have the Chapter down for a show or 2.  I'll send a shout-out this Sunday, thanks for listening.
> *


orale then thanks alot and i will b lisining like i do every sunday!!!!!!! IMPALAS SSSHHHAAAAUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 PM~15648955
> *Que Pasa Seth & Coast!
> 
> Got the pipes installed today.  Little OG look for the ride home...
> ...


WE'LL WASH IT FOR YOUR ,,,, MISTER....!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

I seen some guy driving this bad ass car today :biggrin: this car is clean!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Nov 14 2009, 03:59 PM~15665740
> *I seen some guy driving this bad ass car today :biggrin:  this car is clean!!
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

great pic right there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PICTURE RIGHT THERE IS PRICELESS!!! BADASS..........


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass 61 homie..and i love the pic..thats the father and son special moment where we bond with our children n tell them that *1* day u can drive it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that is a nice pic


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 09:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Pics of the 61 jack coming shortly.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2009, 03:57 AM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing picture!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT, YOUR KIDS, YOUR RIDE AND BEING WITH BOTH AT ONE TIME.................FREAKIN NICE "X"  BIG JOE......I WENT BACK TO SALAS A FEW WEEKS BACK MY GRANDFATHER PAST BUT HAD TO ROLL OUT IN SALAS BRO THOUGHT OF YOU  KEEP THE PICS COMING IM GONNA BE TAKIN MY 60 TO GET PAINTED SOON "2 BLACK IMPALA VERTS" YEAH EH YEAH............I HAD TO SHARE THIS PIC WITH YOU CARNAL OF MY 2 BOYS IN THE VERT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO TOOK THAT PIC ????? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOOD SEEING YOUAT THE JONKE ON SUNDAY X MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 16 2009, 05:13 AM~15677575
> *That's an amazing picture!
> *


Where dem caps?? :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH PRICELESS 


DANG THAT HAPPY MEAL LOOKS PRICELESS TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes in the world of lowriding we focus too much on finishing a project. When we sacrafice money that we could have used to spend on our kids for that extra gallon of primer. So many times we steal from peter to pay paul, that its hard to find a balance in our lives as fathers and chevy lovers. So many of us have lost our wives and become weekend dads because we never took the time, to balance our lifes. But something that i've learned the hard way is that your family comes first, the chevy has no knowledge of time and place but our children grow up so fast, that the hands of time cannot stop, and for you to have your son next to you, a reflection of what one day he will be , and to have your 61 across from you, is a blessing from God. congratulations X :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

_"On A Sunday Afternoon"_

_*Sometimes in the world of lowriding we focus too much on finishing a project. When we sacrafice money that we could have used to spend on our kids for that extra gallon of primer. So many times we steal from peter to pay paul, that its hard to find a balance in our lives as fathers and chevy lovers. So many of us have lost our wives and become weekend dads because we never took the time, to balance our lifes. But something that i've learned the hard way is that your family comes first, the chevy has no knowledge of time and place but our children grow up so fast, that the hands of time cannot stop, and for you to have your son next to you, a reflection of what one day he will be , and to have your 61 across from you, is a blessing from God. congratulations X :thumbsup: *_

Thanks guys for the nice comments on that random pic. I didn't know it was taken til later that evening when I got it in a text, the wifey likes sneaking up on me. Yes Guacamole61 it is a blessing from GOD and I'm "Thankful for what I got", thanks for reminding me and those that stop by this thread what is important.


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2009, 10:07 AM~15703031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 16 2009, 12:53 PM~15680441
> *THAT IS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT, YOUR KIDS, YOUR RIDE AND BEING WITH BOTH AT ONE TIME.................FREAKIN NICE "X"  BIG JOE......I WENT BACK TO SALAS A FEW WEEKS BACK MY GRANDFATHER PAST BUT HAD TO ROLL OUT IN SALAS BRO THOUGHT OF YOU           KEEP THE PICS COMING IM GONNA BE TAKIN MY 60 TO GET PAINTED SOON "2 BLACK IMPALA VERTS" YEAH EH YEAH............I HAD TO SHARE THIS PIC WITH YOU CARNAL OF MY 2 BOYS IN THE VERT
> 
> 
> ...



Que Pasa! Big Joe. Sorry to hear about your GrandFather bro may he RIP. Good pic of your sons in your car....it looks like one is going to go at it low and slow and the other is gonna be a speed demon. 2 blacks verts will be cruising soon. How is the build going? 

Mr. Gee, the caps are all chromed out and painted and ready for install. :biggrin: a few more minor details need to be worked out before I put them on....I'm looking for hood hingles mine are starting to go bad.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 21 2009, 09:59 AM~15736983
> *Que Pasa! Big Joe.  Sorry to hear about your GrandFather bro may he RIP.  Good pic of your sons in your car....it looks like one is going to go at it low and slow and the other is gonna be a speed demon.  2 blacks verts will be cruising soon.  How is the build going?
> 
> Mr. Gee, the caps are all chromed out and painted and ready for install.  :biggrin:  a few more minor details need to be worked out before I put them on....I'm looking for hood hingles mine are starting to go bad.
> *


gracias homie he was a good man thee best......ya my oldest is a speed demon and the lil one loves impala's he cried for me to give em my 1:24 scale collection so of course papa did and his my 1:18 scale hahah i got yours in my collection black 61 rag and mine too  yup we will be rolling bro for sure ese......it's gonna go, si quere dios, to the shop after christmas and than chrome and iterior will be getting done if all goes well im be rollin by my bay, may but im save the top for last un chingo de lana for a top bro..........hit me up on them hinges i might have a set for you bro you know my digits if not PM talk with you later homie..i want to get some caps chromed to let me know info ......Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Big Joe! I'll hit ya up on those hinges if I can't locate them locally. I'll pm you on info on the chrome. 

I put in some work over the weekend. I thought my horns were bad but I didn't have proper ground on them LOL...Rookie Move for sure. 

It seems the closer you get to completing a build there are a TON of little things that need to be done. I guess I'm at that point of the build right now, which I'm not complaing about but Mr. Impala never discussed in his book on "How to Build an Impala". LOL. It's all good I'm living & learning. 

I couldn't fit my 6'1 230 lbs frame under my dash so had to call my buddy Leo to help. We installed the Heater knobs and did the finishing touches on the steering wheel and planned out the pop trunk etc.....

Seth- Any info on locating pass side spot? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 15 2009, 07:57 PM~15673488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 AM~15699658
> *Sometimes in the world of lowriding we focus too much on finishing a project. When we sacrafice money that we could have used to spend on our kids for that extra gallon of primer. So many times we steal from peter to pay paul, that its hard to find a balance in our lives as fathers and chevy lovers. So many of us have lost our wives and become weekend dads because we never took the time, to balance our lifes. But something that i've learned the hard way is that your family comes first, the chevy has no knowledge of time and place but our children grow up so fast, that the hands of time cannot stop, and for you to have your son next to you, a reflection of what one day he will be , and to have your 61 across from you, is a blessing from God. congratulations X :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
X1000000!! WORDS OF WISDOM!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15758610
> *Seth- Any info on locating pass side spot?  </span>:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You know I've got this... By the way, nice pic of that sweet looking fine azz. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 08:41 PM~15801595
> *You know I've got this...  By the way, nice pic of that sweet looking fine azz. :biggrin:
> *


Caunto? :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que onda X? im in need of some instructions for a 4 way, hoooook me up!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whats the deal X? :wave:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 1 2009, 05:00 PM~15836091
> *Que onda X? im in need of some instructions for a 4 way, hoooook me up!! :biggrin:
> *



I HAVE THEM IF X DOESN'T.  

LET ME KNOW.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 1 2009, 07:09 PM~15838125
> *I HAVE THEM IF X DOESN'T.
> 
> LET ME KNOW.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

lookin good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2009, 12:07 PM~15703031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE XMAN SEE YOU AT THE JONKE


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2009, 11:07 AM~15703031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Million Dollar Pic right there!Beautiful summary.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Is your car done bro? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

When's that vert comin to Vegas?? :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2009, 01:07 PM~15703031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 real


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

all about the FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

you gonna have the impala at jv's christmas party?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15960252
> *you gonna have the impala at jv's christmas party?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Q~VO DON X QUE AHI DE NUEVO ESE!!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 

JUICE THAT BAD BOY.






























YOU KNOW YOU WANNA. HAHAHA


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Pic of the year :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2009, 06:19 PM~16013588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2009, 06:19 PM~16013588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: I NOMINATE IT FOR "BEST LAY IT LOW PICS"  :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 16 2009, 11:05 PM~16005672
> *Q~VO DON X QUE AHI DE NUEVO ESE!!
> *



No mas....trying to get this thing done bro. It's not completly done but I'm hoping to break it out tomorrow and show it at a friends X-Mas car gathering. :dunno: Work & familia have got me busy..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 18 2009, 05:51 PM~16022464
> *No mas....trying to get this thing done bro.  It's not completly done but I'm hoping to break it out tomorrow and show it at a friends X-Mas car gathering. :dunno:  Work & familia have got me busy..
> *


  I Hear That Xman Same Here... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Dec 17 2009, 05:34 PM~16013126
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> JUICE THAT BAD BOY.
> ...



I'm waiting on you to do it! Let's Cut this thing!!!!!! The Pescos are ready and sitting for you to put them together


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

damn seen the 61 yesterday and it is a nice ride was tryn to find the flaws but no luck its bad ass
we will be waitin for you on santa clara street when u bring the car up north


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 20 2009, 06:00 PM~16040100
> *damn seen the 61 yesterday and it is a nice ride was tryn to find the flaws but no luck its bad ass
> we will be waitin for you on santa clara street when u bring the car up north
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:  

Thanks bro I do appreciate that very much coming from you with that Bad Ass '62 and of course the Espinoza Brothers(DEAD END MAGAZINE). I still have to work out the bugs & the details and recut/buff/touch up my screw ups from putting it together. It was 78 yesterday and I couldn't resist driving it out to the Xmas ShinDig at J&V. My car is not perfect nor is it a show car but it's mine and man does it feel so good bumping the Firme Oldies with the top down. 

I drove the car all around San Diego Saturday(car get-together, to work) and on my way to see my friends from Majestics my power steering hose goes out.. Fluid every where, my undercarriage is now shiny and my exhaust is no longer silver. :biggrin: I got to work out all the bugs before I drive it to LA for the Majestics New Years picnic or at least make it driveable for the 2 hour drive up.

I'll post more pics tonight of my cruise around town. 









Phone Shot


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 20 2009, 08:15 PM~16041566
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks bro I do appreciate that very much coming from you with that Bad Ass '62 and of course the Espinoza Brothers(DEAD END MAGAZINE).  I still have to work out the bugs & the details and recut/buff/touch up my screw ups from putting it together.  It was 78 yesterday and I couldn't resist driving it out to the Xmas ShinDig at J&V. My car is not perfect nor is it a show car but it's mine and man does it feel so good bumping the Firme Oldies with the top down.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

whats happening, xavier! it was good to see you in san diego. car looks great, by the way!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2009, 06:19 PM~16013588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT ..........  NICE JOB BRO GOD BLESS IT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Dec 20 2009, 09:07 PM~16042299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was good seeing you too and seeing that great ride of yours under the lights indoors. When you were building your ride you inspired me so it was cool to see it under the lights at the indoor show and also great to finally meet you. Great job on the car. 

Right not I'm just trying to get the ride 100% complete for me to cruise in. So far so good. If time and work permit I'll be driving it to Santa Maria next year. 

Anyword on the repop 520s(non-coker) tires you were working on?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> Thank you 925rider. I can't wait for next year when I can drive it up to cruise with you guys all over the bay.
> 
> 
> for sure we all over the bay :biggrin: :biggrin: we will be comming the majestics on the 1st. No rides, just to check it out. see you there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > Thank you 925rider. I can't wait for next year when I can drive it up to cruise with you guys all over the bay.
> > for sure we all over the bay :biggrin: :biggrin: we will be comming the majestics on the 1st. No rides, just to check it out. see you there
> 
> 
> Mike D hooked it with some fluid so I could get my '61 home..back under the car tomorrow.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

aw homie dont trip, charge it to the game. the car out on a nice day today was well worth fixing the power steering tomorrow.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 01:24 AM~16044387
> *aw homie dont trip, charge it to the game. the car out on a nice day today was well worth fixing the power steering tomorrow.
> *


As the homie says "True Dat"


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

ohhh boy!!!!!!!!! the car came out nice , love that old school mic thats all you. can wait to see it up close on new years. i cant wait to hang out with all you raza famosa, que i only get to hear on the radio and read about in magazines, que les apura !!!!!!! estan pesados :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

X,
Just went through your entire thread again and DAMN, your build came out SUPER TIGHT! 
I'll see you at the show on the 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Dec 22 2009, 12:46 AM~16055229
> *ohhh boy!!!!!!!!! the car came out nice , love that old school mic thats all you. can wait to see it up close on new years. i cant wait to hang out with all you raza famosa, que i only get to hear on the radio and read about in magazines, que les apura !!!!!!! estan pesados :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man I haven't gone through the thread since posting it but I will just check out the progression. Thanks for the compliment. I was under the car yetserday trying to fix my power steering..hopefully it will be ready for the 1st. Going to take a week off so I can spend some quality time with the familia. Words of wisdom from guacamole61.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice 61 homei :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

well your car looks amazing! YOU are inspiring ME to get my 61 wagon done. if it comes out half as nice as yours, i will be happy!

i will PM you the info on the tires...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Xman Rollin In His 61...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



LOOKING GOOD XAVI....................NICE JOB......................


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam black and red look great, youhave a beautiful car


dont trip on the p/s. my hose go cut between he frame and the inner fender and leaked all out once


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Dec 20 2009, 10:16 PM~16043003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you man. I was just trying to copy you and your bad ass 60 bro. I watched your thread as well. Cool, I'm not the only one that goes through these little bumps.*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful, I love the little details like the shifter etc.!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 23 2009, 03:02 PM~16069135
> *I like that...might have one of the homie rappers do a song up with that in it.  :biggrin: Would do you think of the chrome tips?  Thanks again.
> 
> *



They Look Bad A$$...  Not A Problem...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I love Marisa's ride, she's been building that Hudson for the last 15 years, pulled it out of the TJ River.  
















































































































BEAUTYFUL car homie, looks BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's the pics i took last weekend Xavier.
1 word..........................

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0 

:thumbsup: :worship:   :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FELIZ NAVIDAD HERMANO


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

IT DONT GET MUCH BETTER THEN THAT X!! GREAT JOB BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 23 2009, 10:18 PM~16074271
> *here's the pics i took last weekend Xavier.
> 1 word..........................
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YOU WENT WITH THE BLACK INSTEAD OF THAT "RABBIT" RED YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT AT FIRST. GOOD CHOICE IN RUNNING THOSE BFG'S FOR TIRES, I REMEBER YOU SAYING THAT YOU WERE PLANNING ON DRIVING IT ALOT AND THOSE ARE A GOOD TIRE TO DO IT ON.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Dec 26 2009, 12:46 AM~16092187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black is a MF to keep up but I wanted that look, I took your advice with the RED, it got flakes in it for that little pop. Yeah, I'm happy with the tires, feels like I'm driving a caddy when I'm on the Freeway, it floats and rides smooth. I still need MORE details to get it right but in the mean time it's a DRIVER.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> CAR LOOKS GOOD XMAN!!!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

THE CAR CAME OUT SICK :h5:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

looks good mr.x gota love them 61s


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT for the clean 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mario2times_@Dec 31 2009, 08:49 AM~16144248
> *TTT for the clean 61 :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 29 2009, 01:09 AM~16118450
> *THE CAR CAME OUT SICK :h5:
> *



AGREE !!! :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

NICE!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

happy new years


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:0 

Car looks fkn great X....to the NEW YEAR!! :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 26 2009, 11:52 AM~16093915
> *Thanks Carnal!  I know your working on your familia's other projects but we are all waiting for you to update on the '61.  :biggrin:
> Black is a MF to keep up but I wanted that look, I took your advice with the RED, it got flakes in it for that little pop.  Yeah, I'm happy with the tires, feels like I'm driving a caddy when I'm on the Freeway, it floats and rides smooth.  I still need MORE details to get it right but in the mean time it's a DRIVER.
> *


Yes sir my family has always been there for me bro so its time for me to return the favor, besides nothing better then the feeling of father and son project especially when its a impala


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Got to see it in person yesterday at the Majestics Picnic. VERY NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

sick ride homie...shit dont look like it was done on a budget :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Got to see it in person yesterday at the Majestics Picnic. VERY NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


*Thanks bro...coming from you with an even nicer '61. *



> THE CAR CAME OUT SICK :h5:


*Thanks again bro...I've seen your builds so man means a lot coming from you. What's next at the shop?*

quote=Black86Cutty,Dec 29 2009, 12:32 AM~16118719]
looks good mr.x gota love them 61s 
[/quote]

*Never thought I'd get a 61 let alone a rag so I feel like a lucky mofo*



> TTT for the clean 61 :thumbsup:


*Thanks Mario for the help too!*



> happy new years


*Miss the Excandalow c.c. at the show yesterday...You guys and Coast..didn't see you guys...I was bumping Souls of Mischief & JT The Bigga Figga too. * :biggrin: 



> :0
> Car looks fkn great X....to the NEW YEAR!! :h5:


*Thanks..Right back at ya! 2010 here we are!! *



> Yes sir my family has always been there for me bro so its time for me to return the favor, besides nothing better then the feeling of father and son project especially when its a impala


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

We seen your ride there, lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we didnt see you, there were so many people there. but atleast we seen all the rides. lookin good x-man :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

you were too busy giving interviews and didnt want to interrupt!!!!!!!!!! but your car was on the top two cleanest 61 out there. you should be very proud of all your hard work, your chevy was a master piece, ill post pics of your car later :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jan 2 2010, 11:25 PM~16166850
> *you were too busy giving interviews and didnt want to interrupt!!!!!!!!!! but your car was on the top two cleanest 61 out there. you should be very proud of all your hard work, your chevy was a master piece, ill post pics of your car later :thumbsup:
> *



 :roflmao: LOL! Man I was walking around looking for you guys!  Walking in Chucks is no laughing matter...how did they play basketball in those things? Thanks for the compliment but man there we're a lot of nice 61s out there looking firme. Hopefully we'll be able to hook up at the next car happening.  

At first, I wasn't going to take the car becuase it's not finished yet and mechanically I didn't do a once over to make sure things were on point. I said "screw it" once my homie Bird gave me crap. 

I drove the 2 hour cruise to the park with a caravan lead by Dukes c.c. praying all the way. I lost the "V" emblem on the hood, my speed-0-meter went crazy, fuel gadge was acting up and I'll check the rest of the car later this week so see what else went bad. 

All in all it did well...The car is still not done but it got me to one of the baddest events of the year. Thanks to Majestics for making this happen. 

Here's some fotos..more on the Website at www.XavierTheXMan.com in the Gallery Section.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GOING BACK TO SAN DIEGO!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SEBE COMO UN NICE DAY !!
BESIDES YOU LETTER!! THAT WAS MISSING!! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2009, 06:19 PM~16013588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn thats a good pic!!! Congrats homie!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

X, I wish I would have made it around the entire show, over to your ranfla... I had a spare set of LETTERS bro, and we would have been able to pop the "V" back on!
I started in the middle where we were parked and walked over to the Majestic side and by the time I walked around, took pictures, and socialized and ate, I FUCKING TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THE LOT closest to the entrance... When we left, I was like SHIT, "We forgot about this side".... Just goes to show how big it was... 
Atleast the ride made it there and back home. We had a friend blow a water pump on his ONE, but we got it there... Me and my Compa (Vasquez61) were talking this morning about checking out the upcoming Chicano Park Event, so if your out there, maybe we'll get the chance to meet, and if you still need a "V", i'll bring it with me... 

Your car looks super TIGHT!!! Lucky Fucker!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16172737
> *X, I wish I would have made it around the entire show, over to your ranfla... I had a spare set of LETTERS bro, and we would have been able to pop the "V" back on!
> I started in the middle where we were parked and walked over to the Majestic side and by the time I walked around, took pictures, and socialized and ate, I FUCKING TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THE LOT closest to the entrance...  When we left, I was like SHIT, "We forgot about this side".... Just goes to show how big it was...
> Atleast the ride made it there and back home. We had a friend blow a water pump on his ONE, but we got it there... Me and my Compa (Vasquez61) were talking this morning about checking out the upcoming Chicano Park Event, so if your out there, maybe we'll get the chance to meet, and if you still need a "V", i'll bring it with me...
> ...



I hear ya about the Picnic! We got there at 7:30am and all the parking in those designated lots were full so we ended up at the front. It was BIG! Wish I would have run into to you, everyone of my homies from Majestics SD were clowning about the "V" LOL! I don't know if you were with the club "Connected" but those cars posted up there we're great to look at. Great work on all of them, great style on all of them. Ya you should come down to CHincao Park Day. It's the 40th so it should be a big event..COme on down. X


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Nov 17 2009, 11:51 PM~15699658
> *Sometimes in the world of lowriding we focus too much on finishing a project. When we sacrafice money that we could have used to spend on our kids for that extra gallon of primer. So many times we steal from peter to pay paul, that its hard to find a balance in our lives as fathers and chevy lovers. So many of us have lost our wives and become weekend dads because we never took the time, to balance our lifes. But something that i've learned the hard way is that your family comes first, the chevy has no knowledge of time and place but our children grow up so fast, that the hands of time cannot stop, and for you to have your son next to you, a reflection of what one day he will be , and to have your 61 across from you, is a blessing from God. congratulations X :thumbsup:
> *


real talk


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 4 2010, 01:35 PM~16180186
> *I hear ya about the Picnic!  We got there at 7:30am and all the parking in those designated lots were full so we ended up at the front.  It was BIG!  Wish I would have run into to you, everyone of my homies from Majestics SD were clowning about the "V"  LOL!  I don't know if you were with the club "Connected" but those cars posted up there we're great to look at.  Great work on all of them, great style on all of them.  Ya you should come down to CHincao Park Day.  It's the 40th so it should be a big event..COme on down.  X
> *


Yeah, those are the homies... We rolled about 10 cars and some of us didn't have our Plaques done, but we ended up meeting with Joel from Jagster who did take them to the show, and we got them now...
I'll let you know if we bounce to the Diego show... Me and my Compa might just take a Bike Ride down there for the day... We'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: YO X IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU BRO























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

excandalow checkin out the ride


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 4 2010, 04:23 PM~16181756
> *  :biggrin: YO X IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU BRO
> 
> 
> ...


It was 74 degrees today in San Diego and I decided to take the Fam on their very first cruise in the '61. My son had a blast moving his head to Zapp's HEART BREAKER.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16187272
> *excandalow checkin out the ride
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I would have seen you guys, I really wanted to meet EXCANDALOW!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful ride X!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jan 4 2010, 02:15 PM~16180545
> *Yeah, those are the homies... We rolled about 10 cars and some of us didn't have our Plaques done, but we ended up meeting with Joel from Jagster who did take them to the show, and we got them now...
> I'll let you know if we bounce to the Diego show... Me and my Compa might just take a Bike Ride down there for the day...  We'll see...  :biggrin:
> *



I remember seeing a 57 or 56 chevy from the club a couple of years back at the Majestics picnic...that car was beautiful. You guys have a tight ass club with a great line up of cars. I was on that 61 & 62 and..... all the cars looked CHingon! Bring the cars down for Chicano Park Day...it will be worth it but just get there early.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16181756
> *  :biggrin: YO X IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU BRO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!! CONGRATS....!!!


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 5 2010, 10:48 PM~16198770
> *It was 74 degrees today in San Diego and I decided to take the Fam on their very first cruise in the '61.  My son had a blast moving his head to Zapp's HEART BREAKER.
> 
> 
> ...


That car seat is just too cool!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man im loving this car.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/quote]


VERY NICE ESE!!!
iM LOOKING IN TO MINE ALREADY!! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## ORIGINALBENT1 (Jan 5, 2010)

You did everyone proud with that rag,much love from somewhere in TUCSON,AZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORIGINALBENT1_@Jan 13 2010, 01:27 AM~16275219
> *You did everyone proud with that rag,much love from somewhere in TUCSON,AZ. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you very much and to all the folks in the BIG AZ. Love Tucson especially when I'm on the radio over there on Sundays.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn Homie...... :wow: ......NICE very NICE...........beautiful carnal.........what up X how you been homie..........Big Joe :werd:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

real clean car... saw it on the 1st :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 21 2010, 03:04 PM~16366601
> *Damn Homie...... :wow: ......NICE very NICE...........beautiful carnal.........what up X how you been homie..........Big Joe  :werd:
> *


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP X JUST STOPEN THREW TO SAY DAAAAAMMMMNNN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jan 21 2010, 04:04 PM~16366601
> *Damn Homie...... :wow: ......NICE very NICE...........beautiful carnal.........what up X how you been homie..........Big Joe  :werd:
> *


 :wave: Hey Joe..trying to keep my head above the water. How you doing man? How is the project coming along?


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16398921
> *:wave: Hey Joe..trying to keep my head above the water.  How you doing man?  How is the project coming along?
> *


ya i heard that bro thank god im working and got work, im cool bro i was out in diego during xmas didnt even think of hitting you up til sunday when i was listening to the radio i was in pont loma, got family out there, next time ill hit ya up trip on your ride lookin good X.....me im waiting on my paint guy so im just sitting waiting plus bro i am back and forth on a color but got a few.............god bless carnal and keep them pics coming.............Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 24 2010, 12:47 PM~16394620
> *  :biggrin: WHAT UP X JUST STOPEN THREW TO SAY DAAAAAMMMMNNN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Lil Gangster Boogie Curb Checker. * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 1 2010, 04:03 PM~16479952
> *Lil Gangster Boogie Curb Checker.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice X, good work on this! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 1 2010, 08:03 PM~16479952
> *Lil Gangster Boogie Curb Checker.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch X! I hope the Ace is treating you and the familia good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The ride looks great as always!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2010, 05:37 AM~16486596
> *Nice touch X! I hope the Ace is treating you and the familia good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The ride looks great as always!
> *



*Thanks Seth! 

The Ace is treating me and the familia good, trying to get it ready for the Lowirder Experience Show in March and the Good Guys show in April. Hopefully it will be ready for show. Still looking for a pass side spot light :0 *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 2 2010, 04:27 PM~16491970
> *Thanks Seth!
> 
> The Ace is treating me and the familia good, trying to get it ready for the Lowirder Experience Show in March and the Good Guys show in April.  Hopefully it will be ready for show.  Still looking for a pass side spot light :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Installed this today....Looks good and works perfect.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2010, 05:31 PM~16525307
> *Installed this today....Looks good and works perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: (for both speeds) :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16528356
> *:wow:  :wow: (for both speeds) :biggrin:
> *



yes...fast and super fast with squarts of water as an option.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 7 2010, 06:05 PM~16542406
> *yes...fast and super fast with squarts of water as an option.
> *


nice!!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2010, 05:31 PM~16525307
> *Installed this today....Looks good and works perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


X is that OG or rebuilt? im looking to rebuild mine let me know if you know of someone............Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Feb 8 2010, 01:40 PM~16550088
> *X is that OG or rebuilt? im looking to rebuild mine let me know if you know of someone............Big Joe
> *



Rebuilt BIG JOE. They did an excellent job too, if you want there number let me know and I'll pm you. I hope you and the familia are doing well and your car is at the paint shop.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 7 2010, 07:05 PM~16542406
> *yes...fast and super fast with squarts of water as an option.
> *


 :0 nice bro!! hows the familia liking the the ride??


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 9 2010, 04:15 PM~16563033
> *Rebuilt BIG JOE.  They did an excellent job too, if you want there number let me know and I'll pm you.  I hope you and the familia are doing well and your car is at the paint shop.
> *


toda esta bien homies gracias, and your familia? not in shop yet waiting on my guy to finish his projects and than it will be n ya bro please send me the info. price number etc. thanks Big Joe


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Feb 9 2010, 09:52 PM~16567660
> *toda esta bien homies gracias, and your familia? not in shop yet waiting on my guy to finish his projects and than it will be n ya bro please send me the info. price number etc.      thanks          Big Joe
> *


DAMN BIG JOE!! ur loading up that 60 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Feb 9 2010, 09:52 PM~16567660
> *toda esta bien homies gracias, and your familia? not in shop yet waiting on my guy to finish his projects and than it will be n ya bro please send me the info. price number etc.      thanks          Big Joe
> *



*Sorry Joe, misplaced the info...I'll dig tonight..Load that bad boy up. 

Here are few details I missed*










*Did some work this passed weekend. Trying to clean everything up and get ready for the Lowrider Experience Tour. Added some stuff*






































*The fam decided they wanted to go for a cruise on Sunday...I'm not done completing this car but heck with it...75 degree Sunshine, you can't beat it. *









*My buddy Ralph from Los Muertos c.c. decided to show up at the park. *









*Coming Home...my son knocked out...I need to buy him some Ray Bans*









*Got it home but the break lights went out...back to the Nightmare! LOl*


















*Hopefully everything will be ready for the Lowrider Experience. *


----------



## WYNER23 (May 27, 2006)

Good lookin' ride....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looking good Xavier.....hopefully ill be out your way in March for the SD show


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/quote]


Got it home but the break lights went out...back to the Nightmare! LOl[/b]


















*Hopefully everything will be ready for the Lowrider Experience. *
[/quote]
GOT TO LUV IT VATO!!
PART OF THE GAME WE PLAY QUE NO!!
:run: :drama: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16568180
> *DAMN BIG JOE!! ur loading up that 60 :0
> *



FULLY LOADED and a lil :420: loaded tambien hahaa que onda ese whats goin on......dont be talking ese you got some fine ass hynas in your pad than step to your pops garage and you got another one too  i cant wait to see yours on the road too bro mobbin..........Big Joe


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 15 2010, 07:09 PM~16621802
> *Sorry Joe, misplaced the info...I'll dig tonight..Load that bad boy up
> 
> Here are few details I missed
> ...




Lookin good ese love the lil homie in the back with daddy thats father and son time right there....and them lights going out like the homie EXCANDALOW said thats the whole love it to go home fix something than back to coasting....im tryin X i wanna be fully loaded and ready to roll, them accessories get a hold of you like crack and its over ese hno: , you just want it all.....haha..........get at me whenever you find the info. bro no hurry......FIRME ASS 61 bro :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :werd: :h5: Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WYNER23+Feb 15 2010, 07:16 PM~16621857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Twotonz. Cool. Let me know when you'll be in town so we can hook up. *


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

dang... times are good when you have a view to the San Diego bay!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GOT TO LUV IT VATO!!
PART OF THE GAME WE PLAY QUE NO!!

:run: :drama: :banghead: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wats up bro did you buy those 13' trus? they would bad on your 61


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

I need my 2-speed motor redone! big money!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 18 2010, 07:24 PM~16655227
> *wats up bro did you buy those 13' trus? they would bad on your 61
> *



I missed out! I think he sold him already, they woould have looked nice for sure but they also were missing the spinners too, that would have set them off. You guys driving to Santa Maria?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 18 2010, 09:35 PM~16656798
> *I need my 2-speed motor redone! big money!
> *



BIG MONEY! :0 Or shall I call you Mr. Sanco?


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

Either or I don't mind! but I do need my wiper motor hooked up 

Mr.Memo


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

These your buddy's?!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16667908
> *These your buddy's?!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wish!


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

lol! :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16656870
> *I missed out! I think he sold him already, they woould have looked nice for sure but they also were missing the spinners too, that would have set them off.  You guys driving to Santa Maria?
> *


yup we will be out there you taking the 61


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 22 2010, 05:53 PM~16691620
> *yup we will be out there you taking the 61
> *



If I can get everything just right, I will be DRIVING my car out there. It should be a nice ride up the cost. Ya driving yours? Drive that great looking car.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking real nice X :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 22 2010, 07:40 PM~16692908
> *If I can get everything just right, I will be DRIVING my car out there.  It should be a nice ride up the cost.  Ya driving yours?  Drive that great looking car.
> *


we drove the 62 last year probably gonna take it again


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16745882
> *we drove the 62 last year probably gonna take it again
> *



*Drive that Firme Ride....can't wait to see it again. *

*COlOR BAR ACTION! :biggrin: *










*Finally completed the install on the rebuilt wiper motor & arms. They worked great this morning driving in the rain. *


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

> *Drive that Firme Ride....can't wait to see it again. *
> 
> *COlOR BAR ACTION! :biggrin: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 4 2010, 02:57 PM~16797551
> *Drive that Firme Ride....can't wait to see it again.
> 
> COlOR BAR ACTION!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i wish my pockets were that deep


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > *Drive that Firme Ride....can't wait to see it again. *
> >
> > *COlOR BAR ACTION! :biggrin: *
> >
> ...


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

color bar looks good pimp! almost done with my car so we can take a stroll on the Pacific Coast highway


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Mar 4 2010, 07:31 PM~16799456
> *color bar looks good pimp! almost done with my car so we can take a stroll on the Pacific Coast highway
> *



Can't wait to see your car. Let's roll on the PCH! 

Yeah, the color bar looks nice in it, you should see the lights...a little different with ALL RED L E Ds in that bad boy. I decided to change it up a little, don't need to be dark to see it move. 

Need a pass side spot light, can you find me one Mr. Sanco? :0


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

wassss good x-man?! it was good seeing you tonight out here in san jose at south 1st billiards. it's a small world! see you around again bigg dogg.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Mar 7 2010, 04:30 AM~16818363
> *wassss good x-man?!  it was good seeing you tonight out here in san jose at south 1st billiards.  it's a small world!  see you around again bigg dogg.
> *



It was good seeing you sporting an "OUR TIME" c.c. SAN DIEGO t-shirt and chalking it up with ya. I was like..."what up, in San Jo..Kool!". Did you get a chance to check out that Movie "La Mission"?

Talk to you the next time I'm up in the Bay or when your down in the BIG SD. X


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 damn X looking chingon!!!!! im looking for some squirters for my 61


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 5 2010, 12:57 AM~16797551
> *Drive that Firme Ride....can't wait to see it again.
> 
> COlOR BAR ACTION!  :biggrin:
> ...


I need to do the same. Question: was it hard to get the fillerpannel between 
hood and windshield out? I mean, did you have to take the window molding 
of to do that?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 9 2010, 09:21 AM~16837790
> *I need to do the same. Question: was it hard to get the fillerpannel between
> hood and windshield out? I mean, did you have to take the window molding
> of to do that?
> *



No, it's easy just a couple of screws.


"damn X looking chingon!!!!! im looking for some squirters for my 61" 

Thanks bro..I'll do some digging for you.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 8 2010, 04:58 PM~16831118
> *It was good seeing you sporting an "OUR TIME" c.c. SAN DIEGO t-shirt and chalking it up with ya.  I was like..."what up, in San Jo..Kool!".  Did you get a chance to check out that Movie "La Mission"?
> 
> Talk to you the next time I'm up in the Bay or when your down in the BIG SD.  X
> *


nah, didn't get to check that movie out. did you have a cinequest pass or something? i actually just saw the closing night movie titled "mother". that movie is pretty good! imma have to peep "la mission" though.

for sure...catch ya later.


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: X Man it looks really good!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wat up x u gonna take your ride to the show in sd this weekend?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 17 2010, 01:05 PM~16917868
> *wat up x u gonna take your ride to the show in sd this weekend?
> *



I heard you guys are coming down? BRING IT! The weather is perfect for the vert.


I'm trying to get it done, I'm on the hustle to get everything looking good.


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

Weather is great for a rag! ust be nice lol!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 17 2010, 05:07 PM~16920396
> *I heard you guys are coming down?  BRING IT!  The weather is perfect for the vert.
> I'm trying to get it done, I'm on the hustle to get everything looking good.
> *


I'm still looking for one :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 17 2010, 06:07 PM~16920396
> *I heard you guys are coming down?  BRING IT!  The weather is perfect for the vert.
> I'm trying to get it done, I'm on the hustle to get everything looking good.
> *


yup the 62 will be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Mar 17 2010, 10:40 PM~16923816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Willyour RAG be ready for show this Sat?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16926391
> *When you planning on being here? Friday night?
> Willyour RAG be ready for show this Sat?
> *


Leaving sat morning


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

another bad ass ride from S.D :thumbsup: 

post pix of the 63 you had!that was clean too!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Mar 19 2010, 01:39 PM~16938461
> *another bad ass ride from S.D  :thumbsup:
> 
> post pix of the 63 you had!that was clean too!
> *



*Thanks BRO! '63 is now in the hands of a car collector in NorCal. I miss that car. 

Still working out the bugs on the '61....the family & work got me busy so it's all stop and go from here. I got a little impatient and drove it too early but I'm glad I did because those little bugs came out. I'm hoping to show it at the Good Guys Show. *

*Here is my ColorBar...not much color but RED. LOL*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Q-VO XAVIER I MIGHT BE OUT YOUR WAY SOON IF SO I HOPE TO SEE THIS CAR IN PERSON


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 31 2010, 11:08 PM~17062864
> *Q-VO XAVIER I MIGHT BE OUT YOUR WAY SOON IF SO I HOPE TO SEE THIS CAR IN PERSON
> *



*Sure! I'll pick you up at the Airport in it! *:cheesy: 











*
It's waiting for you...resting...waiting for the rain to stop. *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2010, 02:31 PM~17066789
> *Sure!  I'll pick you up at the Airport in it!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 PM~17066811
> *:0
> *



Yeah, I like the looks & stares I get one I pull up at the Airport to pick up family & friends. It cracks me up every time. :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 2 2010, 02:59 PM~17078353
> *Yeah, I like the looks & stares I get one I pull up at the Airport to pick up family & friends.  It cracks me up every time. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 2 2010, 03:01 PM~17078378
> *:thumbsup:
> *



When are you done with your bad ass car?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 1 2010, 12:31 PM~17066789
> *Sure!  I'll pick you up at the Airport in it!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN X! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy Easter


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 3 2010, 09:56 AM~17084969
> *SUPER CLEAN X! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON.
> *



Chicano Park!!! Thanks man!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 4 2010, 03:49 PM~17094276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Right back at you and the rest for the EXCANDALOW family.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

So I took my "Nightmare" to it's very first car show this past weekend, I took it the Good Guys Car Show @ Del Mar. My buddy Manuel does Pinstriping and he sets up a booth every year and let me post up my ride in his space. I had a great time showing it off and cruising up & down the main drag(They let you cruise your car at this show.) 

<img src=\'http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/xavierthexmancom/Apr102010_7075.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



I hooked up with my friend Ralph & his '64 and the homie Tavo with his flame throwing lowrider '63 Caddy. We turned some heads all weekend and we broke down some barriers. The kicker was getting the "Looks" from people when I cruised my car blasting "18 with a bullet", the best compliment came from a homie that yelled out, "Hey Man, that song goes with that car." Yep, he was right just for that weekend and just for that moment. Here is a few fotos and a little play by play of my weekend at the Good Guys car show coming soon.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 12 2010, 11:02 AM~17168664
> *So I took my "Nightmare" to it's very first car show this past weekend,  I took it the Good Guys Car Show @ Del Mar.  My buddy Manuel does Pinstriping and he sets up a booth every year and let me post up my ride in his space.  I had a great time showing it off and cruising up & down the main drag(They let you cruise your car at this show.)
> 
> <img src=\'http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/xavierthexmancom/Apr102010_7075.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



DAMN :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 12 2010, 11:46 AM~17169558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like glass X!! Firme!! :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Apr 12 2010, 12:57 PM~17169654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks bro. She's far from perfection but it's mine and I built it for me to drive and I'm very proud of her. Man some of these rides at the show had 20k to 50k paint jobs and much more on drvieline & interior. I spoke with the winner of the show, he had at least 250k in the car built by Chip Foose, he was on baller status but you couldn't even tell from the way he spoke and the way he dressed..very down to earth BALLER! Lol if there is such a thing "A down to earth Baller"> *



> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 12 2010, 01:15 PM~17169812
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


*Thanks Fern! Stop playing with those T-Shirts and get the '59 done bro. btw thank for the one I got. *:0


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice pix, good that you had fun at GG. It is a great show, I was there
last year - some of those rides that are on display there are CRAZY


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

My *"Nightmare" '61* is waiting for me to clean her up. I got to bed at 2:30am and got up at 5am to start my day. 










Sun doesn't look like it wants to come out today


















My buddy Ralph and his RootBeer brown '64..he's ready to hit them switches and put on a show for all those old dudes. Lol

























Look what I parked next to. Very rare car. The old man was really cool, he liked my style and gave me extra tickets to get my friends into the show. 

































FLAMETHROWER Tavo with his OG Caddy with Hydros..We almost got kicked out before we even to the show...lol









THis is where the parade starts for us as "Doing it to Death" by James Brown bumped on my system


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

We parked are cars behind the Meguiar's SEMI, which was right next to my buddy CISNEROS Pinstriping Booth! We don't think are cars got looked at by the judges but WHO CARES? My trophy is my ride! 

























































My Trophy right there! Two Thumps up from this kid!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I was thinking FOOD when I took this foto but I like her TATS! :biggrin: 


















This HUDSON is a Lowrider...Real Zs, Candy paint, & Pescos. There were only 5 of us Lowriders there that whole weekend...It's all good we had a blast and everyone seem to appreciate the style! 

















WTF? Lol

































































































































There must have been about 30 thousand people total all 3 days. Over 2500 rides. Best thing about this show is you can CRUISE your car.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ICE CREAM! Not even close to Mr. Cartoon's! 









































Nice trim! 









































It's a family affair. Cisneros The pinstriper & family gonig for a cruise in the wagon.

















I hope to get my car this low soon! Tired of riding stock...needs to lay. Saving my pennies for this. 









I like this foto! :biggrin: 









Gonig home Saturday we drove through La Jolla just to show off. We had a guy in a porshe taking pictures of us and slowing down to check out the rides. 
















That's all folks! Next up CHICANO PARK DAY! I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Everyone involved in this project has done an extremely awesome job. It's a masterpiece that can be driven. You must smile in your sleep X. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 13 2010, 09:09 PM~17185552
> *looks like a good time :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*"GOOD TIME" is how I would sum it up. I want to hit up the Good Guys Show In August in NORCAL just to check it out...think I'll drive the car up there. :biggrin: *




> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 13 2010, 11:09 PM~17186816
> *Everyone involved in this project has done an extremely awesome job.  It's a masterpiece that can be driven.  You must smile in your sleep X.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks bro, a lot of HELP from a lot of good people..kinda of stressful at times but in the end well worth the strees to cruise her. I couldn't have done it without the help of those friends, I give each one the credit for my "Nightmare" '61.  *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 14 2010, 10:06 AM~17190418
> *"GOOD TIME" is how I would sum it up.  I want to hit up the Good Guys Show In August in NORCAL just to check it out...think I'll drive the car up there.  :biggrin:
> Thanks bro, a lot of HELP from a lot of good people..kinda of stressful at times but in the end well worth the strees to cruise her.  I couldn't have done it without the help of those friends, I give each one the credit for my "Nightmare" '61.
> *


Where's the other '61 rag you are hiding :scrutinize:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

WHATS UP JOSE SD GROUPE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 14 2010, 12:32 PM~17191139
> *WHATS UP JOSE SD GROUPE
> *



HI Jose! :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD X :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2010, 08:54 PM~17205584
> *HI Jose!  :biggrin:
> *


What up X? :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 10:34 AM~17190669
> *Where's the other '61 rag you are hiding  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 16 2010, 10:32 AM~17212334
> *What up X? :wave:
> *



*What up Seth? Love the Wagon! I need to get one now!  


Here is my cars first time in the RAIN! lol Some people are afraid to drive in the rain but I got caught so I had to use my new rebuilt wiper motor, next up CHICANO PARK DAY, Sunday Menudo, & SANTA MARIA!
*
*"In The Rain" *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

So I just got a FlipVideo and decided to screw around with it and with the help of Lil Rob put together this crappy video(I'll get better at this, I promise). :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 20 2010, 04:03 PM~17250515
> *So I just got a FlipVideo and decided to screw around with it and with the help of Lil Rob put together this crappy video(I'll get better at this, I promise).    :happysad:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like That Homie!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 AM~17257990
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I like That Homie!!!
> *



Thanks bro...I'll have the flipvideo ready to shoot your car when you break out. :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: i like it


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 21 2010, 05:14 PM~17262581
> *uffin: i like it
> *



Thanks BIG MONEY! :biggrin:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Again for the Chilaquiles @ papa gallo's pimp!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Apr 22 2010, 08:28 AM~17269898
> *Thanks Again for the Chilaquiles @ papa gallo's pimp!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17274401
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 22 2010, 05:35 PM~17274401
> *:angry:
> *



What? You are never around when I want to treat my homies for Breakfest. I'll buy Saturday at the "Water Front" before CHicano Park Day. 6:30am :biggrin: Invading the place with Lowriders! lol They're gong to trip come Saturday! Ya down?


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17274944
> *What?  You are never around when I want to treat my homies for Breakfest.  I'll buy Saturday at the "Water Front" before CHicano Park Day.  6:30am  :biggrin:  Invading the place with Lowriders! lol They're gong to trip come Saturday!  Ya down?
> *


there's nothing like papa gallo's chilaquiles. thanks again big money.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

The 61 was looking bad ass at Chicano Park yesterday... Good meeting you too homie.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 25 2010, 09:38 AM~17294973
> *The 61 was looking bad ass at Chicano Park yesterday...  Good meeting you too homie.
> *


Thanks so much bro, I appreciate that coming from fellow rider with 2 bad ass rides and a third coming soon. I can't wait to see the '63 done in black! 

It was great meeting you & Cisco! Next year you have to bring your rides and enjoy the park. I hope your enjoyed your stay in San Diego. 

Xavier


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 25 2010, 06:44 PM~17299318
> *Thanks so much bro, I appreciate that coming from fellow rider with 2 bad ass rides and a third coming soon.  I can't wait to see the '63 done in black!
> 
> It was great meeting you & Cisco!  Next year you have to bring your rides and enjoy the park.  I hope your enjoyed your stay in San Diego.
> ...



Count on it... that was a bad ass show


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17300073
> *Count on it...  that was a bad ass show
> *



Ok..Sin Sixty will be visiting America's Finest City under the Coronado Bridge next year.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I FINALLY GOT TO SEE YOUR RIDE IN PERSON AND IT WAS BAD ASS! :thumbsup: THE PICS ARE COOL BUT YOU GOTTA SEE THIS BAD BOY IN PERSON! OH AND THE MENUDO WAS GREAT THANKS!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 AM~17304598
> *I FINALLY GOT TO SEE YOUR RIDE IN PERSON AND IT WAS BAD ASS! :thumbsup: THE PICS ARE COOL BUT YOU GOTTA SEE THIS BAD BOY IN PERSON! OH AND THE MENUDO WAS GREAT THANKS!
> *



Thanks for the compliment, it's a nice driver with a lot of love behind it and that's exactly what I wanted to build. It just needs to lay....comnig soon to a theater near you, :biggrin:


----------



## siesuno (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 19 2010, 01:09 PM~17237510
> *What up Seth?  Love the Wagon!  I need to get one now!
> Here is my cars first time in the RAIN!  lol  Some people are afraid to drive in the rain but I got caught so I had to use my new rebuilt wiper motor, next up CHICANO PARK DAY, Sunday Menudo, & SANTA MARIA!
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey there Xman. Just stopping by to say it was great seeing you again at Chicano Park this past weekend. The Wifey and I were excited to see your 61 in person. And damn, it's such a beautiful car. My dream. :biggrin: 

Keep on keeping on Xavi! Always got you tuned on the radio bro. 
~God Bless.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 28 2010, 12:11 PM~17331063
> *Hey there Xman.  Just stopping by to say it was great seeing you again at Chicano Park this past weekend.  The Wifey and I were excited to see your 61 in person.  And damn, it's such a beautiful car.  My dream.  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep on keeping on Xavi!  Always got you tuned on the radio bro.
> ...



Right back at you bro! I hope you get your dream car up a running soon. We need you to represent!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

NICE photos X-Man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17344317
> *NICE photos X-Man!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS! Not like yours though! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


:biggrin: I can't help it, they pay me to do these things! This is my hustle. How do you think I built my '61 with cable money? Lol


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 7 2010, 03:41 PM~17422432
> * :happysad:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> :wow:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :biggrin: I can't help it, they pay me to do these things! This is my hustle. How do you think I built my '61 with cable money? Lol
[/quote]
big money...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE REG. HOLDER HOMIE I GOT IT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 10 2010, 01:52 AM~17440636
> *:wave:
> *



MAN! We keep missing each other! Beers on me the next time your in La Mesa! Come to my show AUG 14th! It's a pretty good show I put on for kids with cancer. 

Working to get things right so I can Drive this to Santa Maria! I got my confirmation in the mail yesterday!

QUE PASA JOE!~


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these are for sale. 1100 obo 

few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 What I need. :0 



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2010, 10:36 AM~17598550
> *these are for sale. 1100 obo
> 
> few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

My first official Lowrider show!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 25 2010, 06:11 PM~17602090
> *My first official Lowrider show!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good X!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@May 30 2010, 11:04 PM~17651106
> *Looks good X!
> *



Thanks Bro...It's alright, nothing to write home about. It's not a show car but a nice driver, BUT it's MINE and I love driving it. Drove it to Santa Maria this past weekend for the West Coast Kustom Car Show, had a blast driving down PCH 1 with the top down blarring James Brown! AIn't nothing like a RagTop on Memorial Day Weekend. 

Ladies & Gentlemen there is a God and I believe he owns a RagTop....he's gotta to know about cruising in a rag top...it's a great feeling!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Chingonnnnnn! :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@May 31 2010, 11:32 PM~17661170
> *Chingonnnnnn! :0
> *



:scrutinize: What's next for this ride?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 2 2010, 05:48 PM~17678425
> *:scrutinize:  What's next for this ride?
> *


PWR seats


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 25 2010, 07:11 PM~17602090
> *My first official Lowrider show!
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good X


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17679947
> *PWR seats
> *



i got da hook on on em X


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jun 2 2010, 08:37 PM~17680048
> *i got da hook on on em X
> *


tu que no tienes compa!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wats up
the pics on your page from santa maria look good :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

Javier you sure did it the car looks great .SAL


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCSAL_@Jun 3 2010, 09:38 PM~17691138
> *Javier  you sure did it the car looks great .SAL
> *



THanks to you SAL for the great Art on the trunk. You are the go to guy for the next project for sure.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i give it to u guey...u driving your sh,t!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 6 2010, 06:59 PM~17711448
> *i give it to u guey...u driving your sh,t!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



BUILT TO DRIVE, not for SHOW!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 3 2010, 12:01 AM~17682339
> *tu que no tienes compa!! :biggrin:
> *


para los homies tengo toda ya saves homie  ..............X loookin firme ese.........heard you got her in the shop , went to salas last weekend kicked it for my pops 80th bday they had a cruise night it was cool................Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Jun 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17755379
> *para los homies tengo toda ya saves homie     ..............X loookin firme ese.........heard you got her in the shop , went to salas last weekend kicked it for my pops 80th bday they had a cruise night it was cool................Big Joe
> *


Tu Sabes Joe! Got to hook up when I go back home to Salas! Happy B-Day to your Pops! 80 is good! God Bless.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17777559
> *TTT!
> *


 :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Soo wats in the trunk? Post the NEW pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17790442
> *Soo wats in the trunk? Post the NEW pics
> *


 :0 Do Tell!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17790442
> *Soo wats in the trunk? Post the NEW pics
> *



CINDER BLOCKs! :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2010, 11:41 AM~17804497
> *CINDER BLOCKs!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jun 16 2010, 11:41 AM~17804503
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thank you sir! I got those pescos waiting for you.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2010, 11:46 AM~17804539
> *Thank you sir!  I got those pescos waiting for you.
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2010, 11:46 AM~17804539
> *Thank you sir!  I got those pescos waiting for you.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: DAYUM that muthas seXy bruh  NICE :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Saw the 61 last night on 3rd ave. Looking clean as always........








where did you find the curb feelers ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks bad ass lowered


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 16 2010, 07:18 PM~17808937
> *Looks bad ass lowered
> *



Thanks bro, took a little trip last week. 


Leaving San Diego......










Passing a train.... :0 @ 80mph



















This is where all the rich people live. My buddy Bird lives here. 









GOD BLESS our Troops.









Didn't see fine Officer Marquez from the Border Patrol this time. 









Had to stop at Camp Pendleton to fix my Chupacabra tail that's attached to my antenna. 









City of Orange for ABS power breaks..Need a rebuilt steering box for the '61










































Exchange! Old for a new one! 









Famous BLVDs in LA. Can you tell me why they are famous?










My destination! :0 Looking for Anthony or RIchie!









Somethings missing here.  









Award winning set ups. 










Wanna TRADE? :happysad: 









Where is VIDA at? Do I park it here? And did you say you can do it in a day?


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> Thanks bro, took a little trip last week.
> Leaving San Diego......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good X, I like it lowered homie :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

One more shot before I say goodbye to my 401k/mortgage/life savings/son's college fund, wife's Grad school tution/ My grad school tution/Down payment on a rental property etc. LOL











*A couple of days later......................*



*Enter drumroll here(___).....*





















*OH YES!!!!!!* *"DOING IT TO DEATH"*Parked next to Jose & Tribal '63


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL....BEAUTIFUL RIDE XAVIER!
And now lifted too?!?...Now I'm Totally _*Luvin It To Death!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> This is where all the rich people live. My buddy Bird lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

very nice to see your vert laying low like that. I love the setup, real clean and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This have a 283 and 2 speed powerglide?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 18 2010, 06:14 AM~17822533
> *This have a 283 and 2 speed powerglide?
> *



283 & 350.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we should do a shoot if i ever finish mine SALT & PEPPER :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

i was gonna be dissapointed if u went with bags theres no other way then hydros looks good x clean 2 pump set up :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

te dejaste caer la grena, looks good , nice set up ,i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 03:45 PM~17817835
> *One more shot before I say goodbye to my 401k/mortgage/life savings/son's college fund, wife's Grad school tution/ My grad school tution/Down payment on a rental property  etc.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


You did it! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

nice car looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I finaly got to see it :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day X! :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 18 2010, 05:06 PM~17827190
> *we should do a shoot if i ever finish mine SALT & PEPPER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan. Can't do it with Lowrider Mag because of hub caps, from what I hear. lol


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17841450
> *Sounds like a plan.  Can't do it with Lowrider Mag because of hub caps, from what I hear.  lol
> *



whatever happened to your wires that were wrapped in 5.20's from your 63??
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 19 2010, 01:03 PM~17832844
> *You did it!  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yes SIR Mr. Sin Sixty! I put the Hydros in and feel mas chingon now The feeling of driving Lowrider Rag is like no other. ! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2010, 05:28 PM~17858495
> *Yes SIR Mr. Sin Sixty!  I put the Hydros in and feel mas chingon now  The feeling of driving Lowrider Rag is like no other.  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jun 22 2010, 12:56 PM~17856231
> *whatever happened to your wires that were wrapped in 5.20's from your 63??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Gone! But I got something in the works for wires.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Jun 16 2010, 12:41 PM~17804497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what thats some bull :angry:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 24 2010, 01:25 PM~17877171
> *damn x man your 61 is clean  glad to see something different done with paint :biggrin: what kind of red is that
> what thats some bull :angry:
> *



THANKS BRO! The red is slight Roman Red with a little candy and mini red flakes. I put that on the side and the dash of the car. A little different but something I wanted to do. 

Yeah, no rides with Hub caps unless you are a bomb.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Not Photoshopped! HYDROS by Homies. "CUT IT!" *


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!! 61


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u made the right choice in hydro shops


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 03:45 PM~17817835
> *One more shot before I say goodbye to my 401k/mortgage/life savings/son's college fund, wife's Grad school tution/ My grad school tution/Down payment on a rental property  etc.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


I Love it!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 28 2010, 02:21 PM~17908304
> *u made the right choice in hydro shops
> *


Yes sir you are correct! Perfect for me. Car drives exactly how I wanted it to drive....smooooooooooth and the set up is just right for me and my car.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 

good shit bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 06:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

"DOING IT TO DEATH"Parked next to Jose & Tribal '63
ANY PICS OF THE 6TREY CARNAL?  YOUR 61 IS WICKED!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Jul 3 2010, 08:58 AM~17952083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS GUYS!!!! Drove it to death this past weekend. Took my mom for that cruise around town. she loved it! I can't wait to take it to NOR-CAL.


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks real good but wear r the RIMS??? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17978346
> *Looks real good but wear r the RIMS??? :biggrin:
> *



:0 Good Question! Still waiting on them things...not done yet..man you got pull some strings for me. :happysad: I can't wait to break the ride with those rims!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I think I need to take this out of "project rides" now. LOL 

I've been driving the hell out of it.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Michelle Rodriguez & my 61 Impala. 

She liked my car and wanted to go for a cruise but her "people" told her "NO". Just kidding...they had her moving fast but she did like my car and took a foto for me. She must have talked to a 1000 people that afternoon. Very nice person.










Here she is on the big screen during the preview. 








[/quote]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT X!!!*_











:cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :run:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2010, 06:07 PM~18157400
> *badass
> *



THANK YOU SIR!!!! You're ride was part of my inspiration to build my '61. Thanks for sharing on Lay It Low. 

Here is an interesting read on LOWRIDING!


http://laprensa-sandiego.org/featured/ridi...-a-way-of-life/


Gracias Hermano from EXCANDALOW~! Thinking of drving the car up to the bay for a week...Maybe Labor day weekend. :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2010, 03:45 PM~17817835
> *One more shot before I say goodbye to my 401k/mortgage/life savings/son's college fund, wife's Grad school tution/ My grad school tution/Down payment on a rental property  etc.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Taking your bad-ass 61 back on top bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTT for "Doing It To Death"!!* :biggrin: 

_(I need to say it again..."Damn, I love this ride!" :biggrin_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17976285
> *THANKS GUYS!!!! Drove it to death this past weekend.  Took my mom for that cruise around town.  she loved it!  I can't wait to take it to NOR-CAL.
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18228116
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2010, 03:19 PM~18334899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 17 2010, 09:17 PM~18338656
> *:wow:
> *


Thanks BIG DOGG! 

I don't think I've evemt posted a foto of the engine in the '61.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18365276
> *Thanks BIG DOGG!
> 
> I don't think I've evemt posted a foto of the engine in the '61.
> ...


beautiful ride homie seen it in person at homies hydr the day u took it nice to meet u as well im the homie that rolled up in the blue dodge ram idk if u recal


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 7 2010, 12:37 PM~17983484
> *:0  Good Question!  Still waiting on them things...not done yet..man you got pull some strings for me.  :happysad:  I can't wait to break the ride with those rims!!!!!
> *


Are they done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2010, 03:19 PM~18334899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK RIDE! I WENT TO PAY MY ENTRY FOR THE CRUZ 4 THA CAUSE @ THE STATION AND THIS DUDE DRIVES HIS SHIT STRAIGHT UP!!


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

:worship: :wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 12:54 AM~18367561
> *SICK RIDE! I WENT TO PAY MY ENTRY FOR THE CRUZ 4 THA CAUSE @ THE STATION AND THIS DUDE DRIVES HIS SHIT STRAIGHT UP!!
> *



Thanks Bro for the props and I appcreciate you being a part of my car show.  

Yep, I drive my car even have a few chips and scratches to prove it too. LOL I love driving this car.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

that is clean homie . can't wait for mine to be that clean!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> Michelle Rodriguez & my 61 Impala.
> 
> She liked my car and wanted to go for a cruise but her "people" told her "NO". Just kidding...they had her moving fast but she did like my car and took a foto for me. She must have talked to a 1000 people that afternoon. Very nice person.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2010, 07:39 PM~18365276
> *Thanks BIG DOGG!
> 
> I don't think I've evemt posted a foto of the engine in the '61.
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18390194
> *that is clean homie . can't wait for mine to be that clean!
> 
> 
> ...



You are on your way...I've been checking out your build topic. You're going to have one very very nice clean ACE when all is said and done.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS RAG  




KEEP DOING IT TILL DEATH X


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 29 2010, 07:15 PM~18436064
> * TTT FOR A BAD ASS RAG
> KEEP DOING IT TILL DEATH X
> *


Right back at you with your badd ass Blazer & your club...only rides repping SD in the Gas Lamp! *ISLANDERS c.c*.That cruise was good last night..Might hit it again this Saturday..gonna be packed for Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Vegas!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 15 2010, 09:31 PM~18580015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bad ass pic. Thanks bro. Good lowrider happening that day.  

You going to Vegas?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2010, 03:03 PM~17984779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good X-Man :biggrin: :biggrin: I love how the ride came out, great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 15 2010, 04:27 PM~18577398
> *Vegas!
> *


 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice foto Javi. Thanks for posting that up. Looks Firme. :biggrin: 



>


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Sep 18 2010, 06:12 PM~18600122
> *Looking good X-Man :biggrin:  :biggrin: I love how the ride came out, great job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Andy! Trying to get it ready for Vegas. I said "trying" folks. How long is that Drive from San Diego? 6 hours?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Diggin that last pic X... :worship:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

wares the pics of he impala with the tru's?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Diggin that last pic X... :worship:



Thanks Bro I really appreciate it. I'm addicted to this lifestyle. 


[/quote]
lil watcha Posted Today, 05:40 PM 
wares the pics of he impala with the tru's? 
[/quote]

What Trus? :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676023
> *wares the pics of he impala with the tru's?
> *


 :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> Thanks Bro I really appreciate it. I'm addicted to this lifestyle.


lil watcha Posted Today, 05:40 PM 
wares the pics of he impala with the tru's? 
[/quote]

What Trus? :dunno:  
[/quote]

thought u had a set for it? or is it top secret?


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

que onda X you see the pic of me and Bubba G i tripped out he remembered me and its been like 20 years he and my primo are real good friends you might remember my primo too DJ KOOL1..........just stopping by to bump you back up ese............Big Joe


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

[/quote]

thought u had a set for it? or is it top secret?
[/quote]


LOL Top Secret! :biggrin: 

Man the '62 looked FIRME! Congrats on the WIN up North! 

And you even drove the car back home to San Jose! How many Lowrider car owners can say that?????? You should have gotten an award for driving the car too. They should add that into the point system when judging. I trailer mine so it would help me. Tell your Pops I said "what up".




> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Sep 28 2010, 01:06 PM~18682822
> *que onda X you see the pic of me and Bubba G i tripped out he remembered me and its been like 20 years he and my primo are real good friends you might remember my primo too DJ KOOL1..........just stopping by to bump you back up ese............Big Joe
> *


gracias Big Joe. I saw the PIC. That was a classic. You were hanging with a legend. Is your car done yet? tell Luis to get on it!!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good my brother. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice Riv in the back ground.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 18 2010, 01:27 AM~18596736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 30 2010, 04:41 PM~18704800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that Rivi...Love it even more because he is driving it. :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Orale guess I'll have to wait till the pics are up after the super show

And yea thanks we drove it home doin bout 80 with the top down!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

aye x ..you got any extra parts !


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18715233
> *Orale guess I'll have to wait till the pics are up after the super show
> 
> And yea thanks we drove it home doin bout 80 with the top down!
> *


You guys going?

IMPALA LUV: What do you need... might have some parts for you.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Oct 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18715233
> *Orale guess I'll have to wait till the pics are up after the super show
> 
> And yea thanks we drove it home doin bout 80 with the top down!
> *


 :cheesy: here ya go car needs a bath.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It was very cool to meet and hang with fellow Lowriders from Layitlow @ The Super Show this past weekend! Cool as funk


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 3 2010, 05:52 PM~18726059
> *You guys going?
> 
> IMPALA LUV:  What do you need... might have some parts for you.
> *


parts car .. :biggrin: jk nah i need the crome strip for the back i guess its called the pince well ! also inside the the back windows ,were it rolls up n down not the regulators ..the ones that guide it ! alot of lil thing to tell u the truth ..lmk what u have !


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 11 2010, 05:53 PM~18786045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammn looks clean with spokes! :cheesy: :biggrin:
Now you need some 5.20s! :h5:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 11 2010, 05:53 PM~18786045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those tru spokes ...


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

DAMN! those tru's look sick on the car looks good laid out


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Oct 11 2010, 08:08 PM~18787247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do some digging this weekend Impalaluv to see what I got.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> Thanks bro...the car took 3rd place in Vegas.
> 
> dayum i remember back in the day them rims were the shiizzz...looks good X......nice and clean and old skool looking TTT for the homies bad a$$ ride
> Big Joe


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 12 2010, 03:48 PM~18793309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool lmk  congrats on the 3rd place thats good competeing with 60's to 70's impalas


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > Thanks bro...the car took 3rd place in Vegas.
> >
> > dayum i remember back in the day them rims were the shiizzz...looks good X......nice and clean and old skool looking TTT for the homies bad a$$ ride
> > Big Joe
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 12 2010, 11:21 PM~18795913
> *kool lmk  congrats on the 3rd place thats good competeing with 60's to 70's impalas
> *


X2 Xavier.... Congrats bro.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i like how its looks with those wheels


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18803185
> *X2 Xavier.... Congrats bro.
> *


Thanks bro I had a vision on this build and I think I got it. 70's style lowrider.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18804156
> *Thanks bro I had a vision on this build and I think I got it. 70's style lowrider.
> *


you nailed it !


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Whats up Xavier?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 12 2010, 03:48 PM~18793309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: looks sic... black is da chit


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*im upset i didnt get to see you over the weekend..     .*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 02:11 AM~18806940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have a nice side shot to where you can see the rims better?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Oct 13 2010, 06:56 PM~18803741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bean! I was looking for you too. Hung out with the COOLEST MFs "The Grinch" and "Skim" for a while and did shots with the "Big M" all night...Majestics c.c. can get down. 



> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 14 2010, 06:34 AM~18807942
> *anyone have a nice side shot to where you can see the rims better?
> *


Here ya go! My camerca took a dump so I had to steal these.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it was good seeing you,, 61 looked bad ass!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2010, 04:58 PM~18812625
> *it was good seeing you,, 61 looked bad ass!
> *


What Up Coast! Good seeing you too bro. Love you're car and that Mural is killing it. I'm still waiting to get a painting from you.  I can't wait to cruise the car back to nor*cal so we can hang. I think Jimmy don't wanna do tequila shots with me.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2010, 05:29 PM~18812847
> *What Up Coast!  Good seeing you too bro.  Love you're car and that Mural is killing it. I'm still waiting to get a painting from you.    I can't wait to cruise the car back to nor*cal so we can hang.  I think Jimmy don't wanna do tequila shots with me.
> *


lol thanks man. fasho you got one coming. 
jimmy... i think hes into Sake Bombs right now :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 14 2010, 04:53 PM~18812561
> *Yep, you would know too...man AG is bad ass car.  Top Notch!
> *


Thx see you at the traffic show?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 11 2010, 05:53 PM~18786045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Pics of this ride do it absolutley no justice. Ride is definetley on the level. Congrats on Vegas Homie


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Oct 14 2010, 08:27 PM~18814812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man... Since I was a one man show I didn't show the car like one should when they go to the Las Vegas Super Show(my bad). It's got a clean detailed undercarriage and red flake on the dash and side trim. You can't see those details in the pics but it's all good. I had a great time and I just wanted to show it off, t was a nice bonus to place at the show.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 11 2010, 05:53 PM~18786045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bad ass pic :biggrin: :biggrin: Congradulations on the award at the Super Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Oct 15 2010, 11:25 PM~18824958
> *That's a bad ass pic :biggrin:  :biggrin: Congradulations on the award at the Super Show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingon la ranfla


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

WHO ESLE YOU SEE FROM LIL UP THERE !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THOSE FUCKIN GRAFFITI WRITERS :uh: :twak: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 10:56 PM~18848232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Always leaving his TAG! lol When you coming out DIEGO?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

good meeting you at the show X , very nice car as well , when you gonna get those other accessories we spoke of :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 15 2010, 03:13 PM~18821318
> *If I can take the day off from work...I'll be driving it there!  :biggrin:  When is that show?
> 
> 
> ...


Nov 7th


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14395410
> *THAT's ME!    Cali is FIRME...come visit!  They miss you in San Jo!!!
> 
> PPG PAINT!
> *



hey X i was going back through you thread to get some motivation and came across this post...

Did you use Code 900 paint "Tuxedo Black Lucite" ?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Oct 21 2010, 06:15 PM~18874291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what my painter used but it's deep black...I think it's a Mercedes benz black. I know he mixed it himself but black is black to me unless you post up next to another car that's black...my paint is usually deeper and looks wet like a mofo. 

I'll ask him for you next week.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 22 2010, 05:14 PM~18882949
> *I don't know what my painter used but it's deep black...I think it's a Mercedes benz black.  I know he mixed it himself but black is black to me unless you post up next to another car that's black...my paint is usually deeper and looks wet like a mofo.
> 
> I'll ask him for you next week.
> *


Cool bro thanks. I know your Ace was originally Roman Red, but I wasn't sure if he decided to go OG black for 62 which is code 900... Let me know though. Thanks..


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up X !


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18917871
> *what up X  !
> *


NO MAS! 82 in **** today so I pulled the car out and went for a cruise. Felt bad for my fellow riders in the mid-west so I bumped some Motown!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2010, 05:19 PM~18934164
> *NO MAS!  82 in **** today so I pulled the car out and went for a cruise.  Felt bad for my fellow riders in the mid-west so I bumped some Motown!
> 
> 
> ...


thats the only way to do it !


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2010, 06:19 PM~18934164
> *NO MAS!  82 in **** today so I pulled the car out and went for a cruise.  Felt bad for my fellow riders in the mid-west so I bumped some Motown!
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv+Oct 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18936111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just having fun before the rain comes on Saturday. I'll be cruising again tomorrow and posting more fotos.... Maybe some Stevie Ray Vaughn or Duck Sauce for the musica tomorrow. How is that beautiful '61 doing? Any other plans in the works?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

dDcmm7BehXE&feature


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2010, 06:19 PM~18934164
> *NO MAS!  82 in **** today so I pulled the car out and went for a cruise.  Felt bad for my fellow riders in the mid-west so I bumped some Motown!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride man....sure miss your oldies show


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 11 2010, 03:33 PM~19043675
> *dDcmm7BehXE&feature
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! That guy is awesome at lettering and striping!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 11 2010, 08:41 PM~19047057
> *beautiful ride man....sure miss your oldies show
> *



Thanks bro. Man..you don't even know how much I miss broadcasting to the Bay Area. It would be nice if they picked up the show there in syndication.  You can always link it up on Sundays starting at 5pm on my website...just go to the "Listen" page and it will come out of San Diego.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 12 2010, 07:41 AM~19050169
> *NICE!!! That guy is awesome at lettering and striping!
> *



Yes he is! Here is his '36 from this past weekend's cruise.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

for the vato on the radio !


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

SUP my MEXICAN BRUTHA........hope all is good X......... BIg Joe "YOU KNOW" shooooooo


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Nov 18 2010, 01:39 PM~19102673
> *SUP my MEXICAN BRUTHA........hope all is good X......... BIg Joe "YOU KNOW" shooooooo
> *


All Good, trying to keep my head above the water. What's up with you Hermano? I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.

impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing? My mom says the weather has been nice up north.

Here is a video shot back in July when I first got my camera. It's ok but I know I'll get better as I get use to the programs. Enjoy and keep cruising the streets. FIRME!


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19103025
> *All Good,  trying to keep my head above the water.  What's up with you Hermano?  I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.
> 
> impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing?  My mom says the weather has been nice up north.
> ...


cool........thanks for askin carnal mom is doing as good as could be ya know.....she is home and looks good....we just cherishing the moments ya know....familia is doing good hope yours is as well..........


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19103025
> *All Good,  trying to keep my head above the water.  What's up with you Hermano?  I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.
> 
> impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing?  My mom says the weather has been nice up north.
> ...


q-vo homie ! doing good got the one side fitted on the rockers sould finish that one this weekend ...the weather is a cool 70


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19103025
> *All Good,  trying to keep my head above the water.  What's up with you Hermano?  I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.
> 
> impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing?  My mom says the weather has been nice up north.
> ...


q-vo homie ! doing good got the one side fitted on the rockers sould finish that one this weekend ...the weather is a cool 70


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19103025
> *All Good,  trying to keep my head above the water.  What's up with you Hermano?  I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.
> 
> impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing?  My mom says the weather has been nice up north.
> ...


   Kinda teared up  that video is what this life is all about to me


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NmE60+Nov 18 2010, 02:36 PM~19103084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been following your thread and man you are getting down. Nice Job...going to be a great looking ride when finished that's for sure. You are doing everything right.


----------



## SO_HOOD (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey whats up bro car looks very beautiful must be nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 19 2010, 06:29 AM~19108980
> *   Kinda teared up   that video is what this life is all about to me
> *



You're not lying bro... Cruising towards 100 chips & scrapes in the paint.  

Some guy told me the other day...you're going to "wear out" you're car. WTH!!! :uh: :biggrin: LOL



> _Originally posted by SO_HOOD_@Nov 19 2010, 11:20 AM~19110726
> *Hey whats up bro car looks very beautiful must be nice!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the compliment. It is nice and I gracias a dios. Far from a show car but a nice street cruiser to enjoy.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

just pasing thru to give a shout out Xavier :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 09:44 PM~19128985
> *just pasing thru to give a shout out Xavier  :wave:
> *



*Thanks Mike! Wishing you and the family and all my LIL brothers & sisters a Happy Thanksgiving, God Bless. 

I'm working on a nice cruise for after the Chicano Park Day next year, hope you guys can make it. 
*

*
I took the car out for a cruise yesterday in the Rain. LOL Nice rain clouds where my menudo event is. * 









*Little post up after the rain.*










*And another down pour begins right before I head home*. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

just stop by to see whats good X, 61 looks on point I like the x laces


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Lookin good X.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh snap lookie here....this was back in April @ the Chicano park event...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

xavier ur friend is a freak.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 18 2010, 04:29 PM~19103025
> *All Good,  trying to keep my head above the water.  What's up with you Hermano?  I hope moms doing good and the rest of the familia.
> 
> impalaluv- Que pasa... hows the '61 doing?  My mom says the weather has been nice up north.
> ...


Good Vid X....


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 22 2010, 02:24 PM~19133083
> *Thanks Mike!  Wishing you and the family and all my LIL brothers & sisters a Happy Thanksgiving, God Bless.
> 
> I'm working on a nice cruise for after the Chicano Park Day next year, hope you guys can make it.
> ...



nice rag :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> Good Vid X....


Thank you sir...just learned how to use the FLIP Video so this was one of the first.  :happysad: 




> Oh snap lookie here....this was back in April @ the Chicano park event...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

>





























[/quote]

*nice pics X*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*nice pics X*
[/quote]


Thanks Vouges! 

:0 

Great Stocking Stuffers for Christmas!! NEW X-Man T-shirts On SALE @ Midnight 12/14. Limited edition!!! Ladies V-necks too BUY 'em @ <a href=\'http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.XavierTheXMan.com/</a> Store Section.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
*lookin good X*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *lookin good X*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 22 2010, 12:11 PM~19393380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 29 2010, 08:17 AM~19448029
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thank you sir. Here is another trip I took.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt for X*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 17 2010, 02:19 PM~18334899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT, for one Clean Azz 61 Rag... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks GUys! Haven't been posting up...been busy with keeping a job. LOL 

Currently redoing the steering system and upgrading it so that I can go 90mph on the highway. :biggrin: 

Here is a little something from X-Mas with the BIG M!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 3 2011, 12:40 PM~20007114
> *Thanks GUys!  Haven't been posting up...been busy with keeping a job.  LOL
> 
> Currently redoing the steering system and upgrading it so that I can go 90mph on the highway.  :biggrin:
> ...


Was up Xavier? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 3 2011, 12:44 PM~20007141
> *Was up Xavier? :biggrin:
> *



No mas...been working. Sorry for your loss. I went to visit Jesse the week before to tell him how much I appreciated his influence on me. It was tough....

How about you? How is the ride coming along?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

>


*nice pics X*
[/quote]
 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 28 2010, 11:32 PM~19187669
> *Oh snap lookie here....this was back in April @ the Chicano park event...
> 
> 
> ...



 THIS IS GOT TO BE 1 OF MY FAVORITE DROPS


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> THIS IS GOT TO BE 1 OF MY FAVORITE DROPS


THANKS bro! When you come down I'll take ya for a cruise! 




> *nice pics X*


 nice :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thank you sir!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> THANKS bro! When you come down I'll take ya for a cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 16 2011, 03:29 AM~20103977
> *
> *


What up JOE! I hope you're doing well my friend.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 27 2011, 04:23 PM~20194311
> *:h5:
> *



What up!!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 11 2011, 12:59 PM~20311679
> *What up!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 ..........WELL DESERVED CLEAN ACE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 11 2011, 12:59 PM~20311679
> *What up!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

NICE VIDEOS LOVE THAT 61


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Beautiful 61 this car is one of my favorites on lil :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 8 2011, 09:28 PM~20511479
> *NICE VIDEOS  LOVE THAT 61
> *



Thanks GUYS! If I could I'd cruise my car everyday


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 10 2011, 12:29 PM~20523472
> *Thanks GUYS!  If I could I'd cruise my car everyday
> *


Some guy came up to me at the Las Vegas Super Show and asked "Where are the 520s?". I turned and asked "Where's your car?", he walked away fast. Stop The Hate, too many cyber Lowriders in this mofo.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Q-VO Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@May 9 2011, 05:10 AM~20512646
> *:0  :0  :0 Beautiful 61 this car is one of my favorites on lil  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thank you sir!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I am trying my hardest not to yell, DONT LEAN ON THE PAINT JOB, YOU WILL SCRATCH IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 16 2011, 12:02 PM~20563381
> *Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 16 2011, 02:56 PM~20564415
> *I am trying my hardest not to yell, DONT LEAN ON THE PAINT JOB, YOU WILL SCRATCH IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: TOO LATE!!! They scratched the heck out of it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 16 2011, 01:56 PM~20564415
> *I am trying my hardest not to yell, DONT LEAN ON THE PAINT JOB, YOU WILL SCRATCH IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah no shit, I was thinking the same thing..and with the black paint...  

Just buff it out :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2010, 07:59 PM~17901725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 es lo que yo digo!!!
:fuq: it cut it!!
:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 19 2011, 12:12 PM~20586219
> *es lo que yo digo!!!
> :fuq: it cut it!!
> :biggrin:
> *



Yes Sir!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*







*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Video *xavierthexman, The Rag is looking Clean! I cant wait to roll my own 61.
*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice Video *xavierthexman, The Rag is looking Clean! I cant wait to roll my own 61.
> *


THANKS! You have taken your car to the right place. I got a chance to kick it with Grinch for a second in Vegas last year, super nice guy and well you've seen the work he's doing on SKIM's '61. Solid guy and website of knowledge on the Impala. I can't wait to see your build up topic....I'll be following along and learning like I am with SKIMs ride.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lovin the 1


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


> THANKS! You have taken your car to the right place. I got a chance to kick it with Grinch for a second in Vegas last year, super nice guy and well you've seen the work he's doing on SKIM's '61. Solid guy and website of knowledge on the Impala. I can't wait to see your build up topic....I'll be following along and learning like I am with SKIMs ride.


Thanks Homie. Dave is cool as they come. I know I got my Bubble Top at the right shop. TTT for one clean Ace...


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


> THANKS! You have taken your car to the right place. I got a chance to kick it with Grinch for a second in Vegas last year, super nice guy and well you've seen the work he's doing on SKIM's '61. Solid guy and website of knowledge on the Impala. I can't wait to see your build up topic....I'll be following along and learning like I am with SKIMs ride.


Thanks Homie. Dave is cool as they come. I know I got my Bubble Top at the right shop. TTT for one clean Ace...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks TKeeby 79


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

whats good X , how are things out your way ? ? ? ? you going to vegas with the car again this year ? ? ? or going without , if either way we will see you again and kick it some more :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

X congrats on the well deserved shoot for LOWRIDER , looks killer with the new stance and og wheels


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> whats good X , how are things out your way ? ? ? ? you going to vegas with the car again this year ? ? ? or going without , if either way we will see you again and kick it some more :thumbsup:


Things are good David. When you stopping by for some SAN DIEGO SUN? Maybe Aug 13th??? I'll be seeing you in VEGAS for sure... thinking of driving the '61 just for fun. Thanks on the Shoot. Next Impala I find, I'm sending it to YOU! Loving what your doing for SKIM!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Donde andas homie?? ya no te reportas con los pobres :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Donde andas homie?? ya no te reportas con los pobres :biggrin:


LOL Come one! It's been a long time.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------

